# Your peppers please!



## wascaptain (Jun 9, 2016)

My first pepper pick of the season. 

I have a few different type of pepper plants. 

Won't be short the peppers


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 11, 2016)

Marvelous colors good sir. How long have you been growing them? 

I have to replant some pepper seeds because too much rain ruined my baby sprouts in the backyard. 

I am definitely looking forward to seeing more peppers you grow captain, keep on inspiring

I would like to find habanero to plant. The hotter the better 

some people use lotion when they beat their beef whistle. I like to use crushed jalapenos. snort pepper spray up the nose, Santa's orders


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a scotch bonnet and jalapeño in garden I wanted to put them in the tent with the green but I was to worried about contaminating them with bugs from the chilli plant soil so left them there .. There not looking to good in he garden with the good old British weather


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2016)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> I have a scotch bonnet and jalapeño in garden I wanted to put them in the tent with the green but I was to worried about contaminating them with bugs from the chilli plant soil so left them there .. There not looking to good in he garden with the good old British weather


I was just about to mention scotch bonnets. I have a jar of home pickled ones in the kitchen. Finished off the tai chill is


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Jun 11, 2016)

I am chilli mad I have a collection here the naga pepper mash is by far the best


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 11, 2016)

I have way too many peppers planted. 30 in the ground, 20-25 in kiddie pools and 15 holes dug for the next round. Here is my Hungarian Yellow Wax. They have been doing the best {of the hot ones} so far.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 12, 2016)

Yo unders,
Been gardening for a few years now, been doing peppers and tomatoes mostly. 
wife was helping cut up this batch, told her whatever you do... Don't scratch your nutts. She didn't, but she rubbed her eye! 

My peppers are in the mid hot range, I need to step up to the hottest ones.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 12, 2016)

My brother in law sent me this from Peru never tried them before and was wondering if anyone have ?


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Jun 12, 2016)

Never heated of that before but reading on wiki this chilli would be really useful for me to get that deep red colour in a curry when I'm cooking 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ají_Panca


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 12, 2016)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> Never heated of that before but reading on wiki this chilli would be really useful for me to get that deep red colour in a curry when I'm cooking
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ají_Panca


PM me and i will send you a few.


----------



## Kannibalistics (Jun 13, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Marvelous colors good sir. How long have you been growing them?
> 
> I have to replant some pepper seeds because too much rain ruined my baby sprouts in the backyard.
> 
> ...



Seeds or a transplant? I have a few habaneros growing right now


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 16, 2016)

Figs are early this year. Here's my lsu purple fig. Tree is 15 years old , planted it myself .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Figs are early this year. Here's my lsu purple fig. Tree is 15 years old , planted it myself .


Thanks for the reminder. I was at the old house yesterday, picking blue berries and checking on the apple persimmons, but didn't think to go around back to check on figs. I'm slowly getting fruit trees planted at my new house, but there is far more at the old place.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

Here are a few of my Jalapenos. After my wife made poppers from them.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 16, 2016)

I just threw my germinated bell pepper seeds in to pots..I will post pictures when they have further developed!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I just threw my germinated bell pepper seeds in to pots..I will post pictures when they have further developed!


Looking forward to seeing them. My wife loves the Grand Bell Mix. I saw a purple one today in one of the kiddie pools.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought Red Giant Organic Russian Heirloom Seeds off amazon.. Hope they turn out like the picture! I'm putting them in my grow room with my cannabis plants


----------



## vostok (Jun 16, 2016)

There are a few posts on chillis/peppers here on RIU, 

so many I got the idea to grow some last season

I got buckets from my 2 strains, one very hot the other as mild

so many I didn't know what to do with the leftovers, so made 'Alli'

by boiling the whole peppers and once cooled scraped out the meat, not the seeds

as I'm a lazy cook, I just bought a gallon of quality tomato sauce and blended it with the boiled peppers

I added other stuff too ..like onions and wanted to add canna butter but was out

2 days later we had a beer and pizza party it was a blaze

no more Alli left ( a recipe from Turkey)

give it a go its a blaze

cheers for the rant


----------



## vostok (Jun 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Here are a few of my Jalapenos. After my wife made poppers from them.
> 
> View attachment 3709631


*Got a recipe ....pleeze*


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

vostok said:


> *Got a recipe ....pleeze*


Let me see what I can do. This batch had pork sausage. She also uses bacon or turkey sausage. I think cream cheese and shredded cheese are the rest of it. Let me call her and see if I can get some numbers to go with that.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

Here it is in round numbers.

8 oz softened cream cheese
8 oz finely shredded 4 cheese blend
8 oz browned pork sausage
10-12 big Jalapeno peppers, cut in half and deseeded
1 cup milk
1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup Panko plain bread crumbs

Mix cheese, cream cheese and browned sausage and stuff in peppers. In separate bowls, lay out the milk, flour and bread crumbs. Dip the stuffed peppers in milk, then flour, then place in freezer for 10 minutes. {this helps keep the cheese from running when you bake them} Take out of freezer and dip in milk and bread crumbs, then do it again. Spray them with Pam or other non-stick spray, then bake @ 350F for 20 minutes, or until cheese starts to leak out. Broil for 1 minute.

There are other recipes she uses, but this is the one from this week.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

The wife likes to cut and de-seed the peppers one day, then do the poppers the next. But with the bigger peppers. it is not as much work getting them ready.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 20, 2016)

Today's pick.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 20, 2016)

Is the figs there to cool off the peppers? I checked on my fig tree at the old house. Still a week or two out on them.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 20, 2016)

Heres a few pods my friend sent me.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 21, 2016)

Yo Larry, 

No reason for the fig tree, just there.
It's early for the figs, usually it's the 4 th of July when the figs are ready. 

I had read, you putting in a citrus tree, I have a couple here at my house ,planning to start a small fruit tree farm later this year.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 21, 2016)

Is it OK to plant the seeds straight from the pods? Or do I have to wait and dry them out?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 21, 2016)

Stealthstyle said:


> Is it OK to plant the seeds straight from the pods? Or do I have to wait and dry them out?


No reason you have to dry them before planting. But unless you plan on planting all the seed now, just lay them out on a paper plate for a few days to dry.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 21, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Yo Larry,
> 
> No reason for the fig tree, just there.
> It's early for the figs, usually it's the 4 th of July when the figs are ready.
> ...


The little old Asian lady at the thrift store I shop at has a couple of fig trees she has potted for me. We trade seeds all the time, but this is the first trees she has given me. And I want to take some cuts off the fig at the old house. There is also Apple Persimmon and soft pear trees over there I need to take cuts from.

I have a tangerine tree my cousin gave me, a Chinese orange tree from seeds from the two trees at my river camp, and a Lemon tree from Lowe's. We planted about 10 blueberry bushes {half bought/half rooted} last year. We are picking a few berries off them now. I've started some peach trees from pits, and have a couple of them planted in the orchard. There is also two olive trees, two Apple persimmons, two figs and too many grapevines for me to take care of.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm running 
4 estanceño green chiles
2 Buena mulatas (purple cayenne)
1 anaheim


Will post pics tonight or tomorrow when I get home. 

That cayenne is spicy


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

I got 9 more peppers transplanted into the 2nd pepper patch this morning before work. Round three is just now sprouting in the 6 pack cups.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 26, 2016)

Putting up more peppers and my veggie knife, a Swiss victorinox


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 26, 2016)

4 finger lid


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry for the delay 

3 day garage sale and hot


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> 4 finger lid



I'll post a pic of the Buena mulatas. Give me a bit. Purple cayenne


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2016)

Little early but the color is insane. Spicier than my normal cayenne from last season


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2016)

Keeps the same purple hue to full size  super stoked to dry and crush them.


----------



## simply_slide (Jun 27, 2016)

Heck yes! I just clipped a tuber ware full of pepperoncinis that I'm going to pickle!


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 2, 2016)

This mornings pick .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 2, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> This mornings pick .


Very nice. Thanks for reminding me to go check the fig trees at the old house. They should be ripe by now.


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 9, 2016)

Fig tree is finished for the season, birds and bees can have the rest.

Picked these to make a salsa this morning


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Fig tree is finished for the season, birds and bees can have the rest.


I did get by the old house to check on the two fig trees there. Still a few days away. Only a couple were turning, and I'm going to need a ladder if I want to pick them. {I used the zoom on the camera to get this shot} Need to do a lot of vine clearing after the season. This is my Mom's old place, and it belongs to my sister, but I try to keep the fruit trees halfway in shape so they will produce. Lots of good stuff there, just needs to be kept up. Grapes, three kinds of pear, peaches, apple persimmon and blueberries. Oh, and kumquats, one tree of sweet, and two of the regular ones. Lost a few citrus trees a few years back to cold weather when they were not covered up. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

Is it difficult to grow Bhut Jolokia/ghost peppers?


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jul 9, 2016)

Banana peppers in 3 gallon containers.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Banana peppers in 3 gallon containers.
> 
> View attachment 3728049


Nice and healthy. Are those the hot banana? I have Hungarian Yellow Wax this season, and I thought they were hot. I tried one, just to see. Not hot at all. Now I'm eating them everyday along with the Mini Sweets.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Nice and healthy. Are those the hot banana? I have Hungarian Yellow Wax this season, and I thought they were hot. I tried one, just to see. Not hot at all. Now I'm eating them everyday along with the Mini Sweets.


Thanks! Those are Burpee seed sweet banana peppers, they usually yield well for me if they have good soil etc. I have a Hungarian wax pepper plant or two growing but they got started a little late, maybe I'll get some, first time trying them..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Thanks! Those are Burpee seed sweet banana peppers, they usually yield well for me if they have good soil etc. I have a Hungarian wax pepper plant or two growing but they got started a little late, maybe I'll get some, first time trying them..


Last year my sweet banana peppers didn't do well, so I didn't plant any this year. I have noticed that near the oak where they were at, the field corn and pole beans there this year are stunted too. I guess I'm going to have to increase the area around the tree where I don't plant. Those tree roots are sucking up all the food and water.

My HYW was one of the first ones to bear for me this year. I'm having trouble with leaving them on the plant until they turn red though. They are getting bad spots on them before then. {you can see a spot on the one near the lower right hand corner of the bread tray} I guess I'll just have to pick them sooner. I did use a sprinkler to water them early one. They didn't like it then, and they are not liking the rain now.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jul 9, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Last year my sweet banana peppers didn't do well, so I didn't plant any this year. I have noticed that near the oak where they were at, the field corn and pole beans there this year are stunted too. I guess I'm going to have to increase the area around the tree where I don't plant. Those tree roots are sucking up all the food and water.
> 
> My HYW was one of the first ones to bear for me this year. I'm having trouble with leaving them on the plant until they turn red though. They are getting bad spots on them before then. {you can see a spot on the one near the lower right hand corner of the bread tray} I guess I'll just have to pick them sooner. I did use a sprinkler to water them early one. They didn't like it then, and they are not liking the rain now.
> 
> View attachment 3728064


I've got a couple big trees in my yard too that send their roots everywhere... My first two years trying to veggie garden I had my garden near a big walnut tree.. almost everything was totally screwed up. I about gave up.

My container pepper plants are the best pepper plants I've grown yet. I have a bed of peppers too and some in the ground but they're not doing as well as the container plants. I used 1/3 leaf/grass/veggie compost, 1/3 cheap bagged cow manure and 1/3 Pro Mix.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> I've got a couple big trees in my yard too that send their roots everywhere... My first two years trying to veggie garden I had my garden near a big walnut tree.. almost everything was totally screwed up. I about gave up.
> 
> My container pepper plants are the best pepper plants I've grown yet. I have a bed of peppers too and some in the ground but they're not doing as well as the container plants. I used 1/3 leaf/grass/veggie compost, 1/3 cheap bagged cow manure and 1/3 Pro Mix.


Sounds like a good mix. I use 8 five gallon buckets per kiddie pool mix. It will change a little, but it's two buckets of mushroom compost, one of peat moss, one of cow manure compost, one of chicken manure compost, one of Metro Mix {good potting soil}, one of Jungle Growth {cheap potting soil} and one of High Cotton compost. To that I add four cups each of 3 or 4 kinds of organic fertilizer, a cup each of 4 or 5 kinds of chemical fertilizer, including a couple of time release ones, 8-12 cups of coffee grounds, 4 cups lime and 2 cups Epson salts. I split a five gallon bucket between 3 holes. Here is my pepper patch under construction. I've got to drill some holes in a cheap hose {I picked up for that purpose} to make a soaker hose for these guys. I'm hand watering, and it takes a lot of time.


----------



## choomer (Jul 9, 2016)

Well, it's almost embarrassing as my garden this year is 90% volunteer from last years heritage as life got in the way during planting time.
The pics are huge. I didn't feel like resizing so be forewarned.

 

But as to peppers:

Nursery bought starts -
 

Volunteers -
 

Nothing was done to the soil except mulching it w/ grass clippings and trying to protect the garden from glyphosate used on the production field you see in the background of pic #1.
I think next year a hoop house is going to be necessary to protect my garden as everything in my yard suffers from the field herbicide use.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 9, 2016)

choomer said:


> Well, it's almost embarrassing as my garden this year is 90% volunteer from last years heritage as life got in the way during planting time.
> The pics are huge. I didn't feel like resizing so be forewarned.
> 
> View attachment 3728194
> ...


Looks good. Having big ag close by can be a bitch. I have a couple three hundred acres of cotton behind me. I do have a buffer of pines, but they offer a challenge as well. I sell my pinestraw, and they spray Round Up to kill the briars a couple months before they get the straw. I hate to hear them pull up in the trees if it's a windy day.


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 10, 2016)

Here is my Tabasco plant I over wintered from last year. It's growing in a 5 gallon planter.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 10, 2016)

I too have a couple of pepper plants. One looks pathetic but the other is looking ok. They've been planted a month or two. The one that looks ok has holes in the leaves and is not near bearing peppers yet. So why the holes in the leaves? Any ideas? Anyway they are like Hungarian wax peppers. And they are outdoors the ok one is in a 2 gallon planter with happy frog soil. I have fed it once and may throw a small scoop of Maxibloom powder at it today. I'm a terrible grower. I mean, I just ain't inspired enough although, I "wanna be" a good gardener. I do want these peppers to grow tho. Also, I plan to bring these in and keep them going through the winter. Good idea or it won't work? Thanks.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Also, I plan to bring these in and keep them going through the winter. Good idea or it won't work? Thanks.


I've over-wintered a few pepper plants. I've let a few more die. But then I'm not used to growing under lights. Most gardeners with real short growing seasons have to do this to get a good pepper harvest.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 11, 2016)

nothing better than turning these crabs into a chilli crab meal


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 11, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I too have a couple of pepper plants. One looks pathetic but the other is looking ok. They've been planted a month or two. The one that looks ok has holes in the leaves and is not near bearing peppers yet. So why the holes in the leaves? Any ideas? Anyway they are like Hungarian wax peppers. And they are outdoors the ok one is in a 2 gallon planter with happy frog soil. I have fed it once and may throw a small scoop of Maxibloom powder at it today. I'm a terrible grower. I mean, I just ain't inspired enough although, I "wanna be" a good gardener. I do want these peppers to grow tho. Also, I plan to bring these in and keep them going through the winter. Good idea or it won't work? Thanks.


it will work but I have found by trying both ways the chilli plants that are overwintered outside tend to do better the following season especially if they are transplanted from those pots as the new season starts to bigger pots or the ground


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> nothing better than turning these crabs into a chilli crab meal View attachment 3729432 View attachment 3729434


Caught theses a few weeks back. They look way different then yours.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 11, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Caught theses a few weeks back. They look way different then yours.


Same type of crab family by looks


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> it will work but I have found by trying both ways the chilli plants that are overwintered outside tend to do better the following season especially if they are transplanted from those pots as the new season starts to bigger pots or the ground


We always have a few nights a year when it gets down in the teens, so outside is out for me. I'm hoping to have a greenhouse by then, though.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jul 11, 2016)

I grew these two plants in the same container the year before last and only got a few peppers off each of them. Then I brought them in after the first light frost and threw them under a single cfl light for the winter, almost every leaf died and fell off. Towards the end of winter they started to get a little new growth, when it warmed up enough last year I separated them into separate containers, cut off the dead stems and threw them outside. They put on a lot of peppers at first but seemed slow after that.

The one on the left is some sort of red bell and the other one is a camelot pepper if I remember right.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> I grew these two plants in the same container the year before last and only got a few peppers off each of them. Then I brought them in after the first light frost and threw them under a single cfl light for the winter, almost every leaf died and fell off. Towards the end of winter they started to get a little new growth, when it warmed up enough last year I separated them into separate containers, cut off the dead stems and threw them outside. They put on a lot of peppers at first but seemed slow after that.
> 
> The one on the left is some sort of red bell and the other one is a camelot pepper if I remember right.
> 
> View attachment 3730079


mate if you can overwinter them one more time and then plant in ground or raised bed im sure they will quadruple in size and give you at least 2 or 3 harvests the next summer


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 12, 2016)

Here is my habanero in a 5 gal bucket. my first time growing one out.

And a pic of my cayenne peppers in a raised bed


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Here is my habanero in a 5 gal bucket. my first time growing one out.
> 
> And a pic of my cayenne peppers in a raised bed


that hab is of to a great start gd work captain !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

couple recipes in the chilli world thread captain for you to try...ill post the habanero mango sauce recipe for you later..i only use about 8 habs the same you have on your bush now for the sauce


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> couple recipes in the chilli world thread captain for you to try...ill post the habanero mango sauce recipe for you later..i only use about 8 habs the same you have on your bush now for the sauce


yeah plz do post that recipe...I'm new at growing peppers and cooking them as well...I have poblanos, bells and jalapenos growing this year, my first time. I seeded the jalapenos and stuffed them with cream cheese and wrapped em in bacon then fried em up in a pan...was pretty darn good. Yeah I'm trying all kinds of new recipes recently.
I could never stomach peppers till I lived here in AZ now I eat em all the time


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

I need to try the jalepeno poppers that's one recipe I havnt tried yet


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 15, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> yeah plz do post that recipe...I'm new at growing peppers and cooking them as well...I have poblanos, bells and jalapenos growing this year, my first time. I seeded the jalapenos and stuffed them with cream cheese and wrapped em in bacon then fried em up in a pan...was pretty darn good. Yeah I'm trying all kinds of new recipes recently.
> I could never stomach peppers till I lived here in AZ now I eat em all the time


We used to fry our poppers, but I got the wife to start baking them. Once we got the time and temp worked out, we like them better. Sure a lot easier on cleanup. 

We have one recipe that calls for a little BBQ sauce on the bacon. Very damn good.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2016)

jalapeno peppers coming in 45 gallon smart pot, ghost pepper plant in 10 - 15 gallon pot no peppers yet, and trinidad scorpion plant with no peppers yet planted in my soil recipe back in june


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 20, 2016)

Today's pick.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## wascaptain (Jul 20, 2016)

This is what I use to keep a razor edge on my kitchen knifes.
Post yalls

The gerber steel I been having since the 70s the leather strop I made.


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Jul 20, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> PM me and i will send you a few.


Completley missed this .. Let me know what there like at harvest


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Jul 20, 2016)

In order left to right

Habanero, F1 Apache, Hot Red Thai, Trinidad Moruga Scorpion, Jalapeño, Scotch Bonnet

The first 4 I only got on the weekend dying off at the garden centre but potted them up nicely now just hope we get enough weather to get some fruits on those baby's... and the last 2 I been feeding my nutes for a while now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 27, 2016)

Today's harvest 

Anaheim
Estanceño green chile
Buena mulats purple cayenne


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> View attachment 3737148 In order left to right
> 
> Habanero, F1 Apache, Hot Red Thai, Trinidad Moruga Scorpion, Jalapeño, Scotch Bonnet
> 
> The first 4 I only got on the weekend dying off at the garden centre but potted them up nicely now just hope we get enough weather to get some fruits on those baby's... and the last 2 I been feeding my nutes for a while now


Overwinter them if u may cos next season they will double your fruit output if you go bigger pots again or in the ground


----------



## SpecialbrewMike (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Overwinter them if u may cos next season they will double your fruit output if you go bigger pots again or in the ground



Top advice i heared you can overwinter them and and one more season out of them but problem is i already lost a bedroom due to fowering tent, veg cuboard and propergator and storage of all my junk i really need a bigger house hahahaa


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> Top advice i heared you can overwinter them and and one more season out of them but problem is i already lost a bedroom due to fowering tent, veg cuboard and propergator and storage of all my junk i really need a bigger house hahahaa


Possibly if you dont get frost weeks in a row you could overwinter greenhouse style ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> Top advice i heared you can overwinter them and and one more season out of them but problem is i already lost a bedroom due to fowering tent, veg cuboard and propergator and storage of all my junk i really need a bigger house hahahaa


Time to build up lol
Second floor


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 1, 2016)

This is my camp pepper plant. Won't know what it is until the fruit start.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 2, 2016)

Yo Larry.... 
Tell me more about your camp. 
I like camps. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> Top advice i heared you can overwinter them and and one more season out of them but problem is i already lost a bedroom due to fowering tent, veg cuboard and propergator and storage of all my junk i really need a bigger house hahahaa


I have a plant going into its fourth season now has been overwintered each year so far


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Yo Larry....
> Tell me more about your camp.
> I like camps. Lol


My current camp is a tarp and paracord shelter. It's been there 8-9 months now, so it's getting crowded as hell. I shop the thrift stores for camp cookware, and find way too much of it.

I do have a couple of hard sided camps, but don't spend too much time at them. They are on water, and there is just too much traffic by them for me to feel comfortable. But I do have a hard sided camp planned for this location in the future. It's like everything else. I just need a little more time to get started on it.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 3, 2016)

Sounds pretty hardcore Larry. 

I am old and getting soft, been quite a long time since I slept under a tarp. 

about the only thing I grow at the camp, is a couple of food plots of rye in the winter for the deer.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 3, 2016)

8/3 peppers

Green chile 
Buena Mulata


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 4, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Sounds pretty hardcore Larry.
> 
> I am old and getting soft, been quite a long time since I slept under a tarp.
> 
> about the only thing I grow at the camp, is a couple of food plots of rye in the winter for the deer.


It's more like a tarp condo. 16 X 12 for the roof. Old tarps for sides and floor.













I use the camp for a staging grounds for my woods gardening. Having a couple pepper and tomato plants around helps keep folks from wondering why all the soil and ferts stored down there.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 4, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> . . . . . . .I am old and getting soft. . . . ..


I'm not really roughing it. Most nights I camp, I eat supper at home, but bring my dessert with me.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 5, 2016)

This mornings pick. 

Finishing up my chores so me and my dog can head out for the camp before noon. Wife ain't coming


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 5, 2016)

Some seranos I picked last night, jalapenos and the salsa I made along with a nice margarita for lunch


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 9, 2016)

One from each of my pepper plants a garlic and onion a squeeze of lime juice. 

Burns going in and out.
Plus wife won't come around because of my   breath.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 11, 2016)

I need to try a recipe like this


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 12, 2016)

hope tomatoes are ok too.
Next year ill remember- too many tomatoes! not enough peppers. Had some duds that never got big enough to do anything, 2 plants in containers and 3 in the ground. Everything in containers (bags ro soil) is doing well except those 2, everything in the ground isnt doing so well. Ill do better next year.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

I got out and did a little work in my second pepper patch yesterday. {it was in bad need of it} 

 

Several kinds are ready to pick now. Tomorrow we are making hot sauce with cayenne and Serrano, and doing pepper rings with some of the Jalapenos.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Pepper patch number one is still cranking out lots of peppers. It just needs hoeing. {I've been in the woods lately, not in the garden}


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

My camp pepper is putting on fruit. Looks like a Jalapeno.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3756624 View attachment 3756621


wow, man, that's way too organized  good job!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 14, 2016)

25 bucks per box shipped


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 15, 2016)

Tonight's chow 
Stuffed my cayenne pepper with my peppers, with a 37 cents a pound leg quarter.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 16, 2016)

We did pickled pepper rings this weekend with the Jalapeno. but didn't get to the pepper sauce. Here is Sunday's picking, some of which was going into the hot sauce.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

One thing i gotta plant next year horseradish


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> One thing i gotta plant next year horseradish
> View attachment 3759065


We used a hot pepper and a couple of cloves of garlic per jar of our pickled okra. Someone keeps breaking and eating them while I'm sleeping. That must be the reason we are going through two jars a week.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 27, 2016)

This mornings pick and 3 dried red cayenne peppers and made some pepper jelly. 

Garden slow down, but picking once a week.

Put in some onion tops is a 7 gallon bucket this morning.

Anyone gown garlic in a container?


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Aug 31, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> We used a hot pepper and a couple of cloves of garlic per jar of our pickled okra. Someone keeps breaking and eating them while I'm sleeping. That must be the reason we are going through two jars a week.





wascaptain said:


> This mornings pick and 3 dried red cayenne peppers and made some pepper jelly.
> 
> Garden slow down, but picking once a week.
> 
> ...


Here's one of my indoor red peppers =)


----------



## 23Jumpman23 (Aug 31, 2016)

This thread has me missing my garden. Cant wait to get me a new garden up and running. May grow some indoor peppers if i can get a new place soon enough.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 3, 2016)

Today's pick
Gunna make hot sauce out of these


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 3, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> View attachment 3772000 Today's pick
> Gunna make hot sauce out of these


Nice haul there.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 4, 2016)

Here is an update on the peppers my brother in law sent me from peru, they took almost 70 days to get to this point.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 8, 2016)

This is about it, all in all I had a bountiful garden. 
Been eating peppers all kind of ways, even ate a pepper sandwich one afternoon

Thanks everyone for stopping in.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 9, 2016)

The deer got in my garden and cleaned out my mild peppers. Left the hots alone though. I picked a bunch for my Mamma to make hot sauce with.


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 9, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> Here is an update on the peppers my brother in law sent me from peru, they took almost 70 days to get to this point.View attachment 3772641


Any idea what variety they are? , I live in Peru and have grown yellow aji peppers before


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes it is a Aji Panca that has grown to 4ft tall now. can you tell me anything about them ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2016)

hold on a sec i gotta show you these......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2016)

I believe the first pic is the same strain.....My first time w em. take FOVEVER to fruit.
   the last being my organic corno di toros. They wilt I believe from rootbounding. Hopefully I can depot and winterize them


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2016)

companion planting w aloes


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 10, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3777382


Wow they look great !!!!!!!! i have one more same strain but different variety its about a month old. I plan on growing 4 more in my winter garden grow shed along with a few different seeds my brother in law sent me. i will post a pic of all of them in a min.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 10, 2016)

Here is my line up so far along with tomato's, carrot's, potato's, and cannabis.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2016)

Wanna send me a pack of that spinach? How much man?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 10, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Wanna send me a pack of that spinach? How much man?


PM me and i will send you a few seeds.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2016)

*"May rocks their silence break and speak nationally through a better knowledge of soil for food as the basis of national health and thereby a national strength for the prevention of war and for the simplest road to peace. Our future national strength must rest in our soils" - William Albrecht *
*
I need to share this with my gardening buddies here. Go ahead delve into that page.......you'll love it i bet!
http://rockdustlocal.com/index.html

http://store.rockdustlocal.com/Rock-Dust-and-Clay_c_8.html

All the topshelf organic farmers use these products up here in vermont i just found out.*


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 10, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yes it is a Aji Panca that has grown to 4ft tall now. can you tell me anything about them ?View attachment 3777375
> View attachment 3777374


Ah cool aji panca is nice, they are mild but have a good flavour, people mostly use them for sauces and as a marinade for bbq's


----------



## bbyb420 (Sep 17, 2016)

my jalapeno bush


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 18, 2016)

bbyb420 said:


> my jalapeno bush
> View attachment 3783461 View attachment 3783462


Looks great !!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 21, 2016)

I awoke to find beautiful white blooms on my aji panca.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 26, 2016)

No more peppers please.. Lol
This has to be the end
Gunna use these for more pepper jelly.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 28, 2016)

Cleaned a bed for next seasons peppers. 
Added 4 feed bags of sheep/donkey poop. And 2 bags of rabbit poop. Gunna throw in my coffee grinds also thru out the winter


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 17, 2016)

i ordered some ghost pepper and 7 pot primo super hot seeds for next season.

it was my first order with this guy, he sent me a gift box of super hots as a gift with my seed order. 

if yall thinking about ordering super hots give this long hair's site a look " peppers by mail"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2016)

first time i've grown peppers, ate all the green peppers and banana peppers already, letting the habaneros dry, planning to make a big ole pot of eye melter chili in january when its cold and depressing
 
3 days drying, no idea how long it ought to take, have em setting by my dehumidifier and turn em a couple of times a day


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 3, 2016)

super hots are coming around


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2016)

the dried peppers and the last of the season, gonna frost tonight


----------



## Giddy up (Nov 8, 2016)

Just a quick pic of a hab...tons of jalapeños, Costa Rican and poblanos in green red and purple too, will try to find more pics...


----------



## Giddy up (Nov 9, 2016)

Some poblanos, jalapeños and Costa Rican's...first freeze here was the last week of September and so these peppers spent the last six weeks or so of life under some T5s in my basement...lesson learned: start seeds in January, not march lol


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes i learned that lesson also (started to late) so i had to move my Aji Panca indoors, i just keep it in my sun room and it seems to like it.
 

even have some new flowers showing up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

made a heap of powders up today after dehydrating a couple piles of chillis...


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's my supper hots, reapers, ghosts and 7 pots. 

These are in my clone cab.

I moved some outside in a hoop green house I put over a 4x8 raised bed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> View attachment 3841591 Here's my supper hots, reapers, ghosts and 7 pots.
> 
> These are in my clone cab.
> 
> I moved some outside in a hoop green house I put over a 4x8 raised bed.


They look bloody fantastic


----------



## mechanicritter (Nov 29, 2016)

My peppers are slackin! If they don't hurry I might have to bring them inside.


----------



## OrganiChron (Dec 24, 2016)

Some of mine from this past season.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2016)

getting an early start on green peppers


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 27, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> getting an early start on green peppersView attachment 3861331


Looking good !!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 27, 2016)

Brought mine inside for the winter in hopes of saving my one strong pepper plant. not only did it live but i have new flowers on the plants.


----------



## fridayfishfry (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 15, 2017)

I planted Thai pepper seeds a few months ago none ever came up, so I thought they were duds and went and planted scallions .. I was checking them ( they're not so good looking) and to my suprise ..!!! A Thai seeds sprouted .


----------



## frica (Jan 18, 2017)

Fuck waiting for germination


----------



## Poontanger (Jan 18, 2017)

Read a articl this morning, that scientists, are now thinking , that peppers & spicy food = longliverty.............they didnt mention anything about the beer that goes with em !!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

SpecialbrewMike said:


> I am chilli mad I have a collection here the naga pepper mash is by far the best
> View attachment 3705209 View attachment 3705208


you happen to know any good heirloom/ organic / high quality seed sources for these?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

very cool thread guys, looking forward to pics going back up

@wascaptain how did your pepper seed guy turn out, would you say??


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> you happen to know any good heirloom/ organic / high quality seed sources for these?


I got a bunch of seeds from Baker Creek Heirloom seeds last season. Choc habs, lemon drop, and reapers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 26, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> very cool thread guys, looking forward to pics going back up
> 
> @wascaptain how did your pepper seed guy turn out, would you say??


Check baker creek seed company

My go to for heirlooms


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 27, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I planted Thai pepper seeds a few months ago none ever came up, so I thought they were duds and went and planted scallions .. I was chelkcking them ( they're not so good looking) and to my suprise ..!!! A Thai seeds sprouted . View attachment 3877085


----------



## fridayfishfry (Mar 16, 2017)

fridayfishfry said:


> View attachment 3865652
> View attachment 3865651 View attachment 3865650View attachment 3865653


In hindsight I think the hormones from kelp meal contributed to these results. Kelp was used as a boiled filtered tea in high concentration in the hydro nutrient water.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3913880 View attachment 3913881


looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 27, 2017)

Flowers are starting to open on the Red Bell Peppers


----------



## frica (Mar 28, 2017)

thewanderer718 said:


> Brought mine inside for the winter in hopes of saving my one strong pepper plant. not only did it live but i have new flowers on the plants.View attachment 3861925


Leggy


fridayfishfry said:


> View attachment 3865652
> View attachment 3865651 View attachment 3865650View attachment 3865653


Stocky.

Here is mine, tomato is coming soon.

The third image doesn't really do justice how thick the stem already is.
A lot of branches without pruning/topping, top is already producing flowers. Sides are starting to show their first.

Fan cord is a bit unyieldy, but this is just a cheap setup anyway. (philips/osram led bulbs)

I think the white stuff under one of the leaves is just pepper trichomes, no signs of mildew or edema on other leaves or on top of the leave in question.


----------



## wascaptain (Mar 30, 2017)

super hots are coming around.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 31, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> super hots are coming around. View attachment 3916123 View attachment 3916122


Everything looks great !!!!! love your set-up.


----------



## wascaptain (Apr 10, 2017)

my first yellow ghost pepper


----------



## wascaptain (May 5, 2017)

suck on this sucker!!!!!

made my first batch of super hot lollies....not for the faint hearted


----------



## wascaptain (May 18, 2017)

yesterdays pick.


and i would use that long haired boy i got the seeds from again. he is having a rough go with his health, but still runs his pepper farm.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 18, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> yesterdays pick.
> View attachment 3944671
> 
> and i would use that long haired boy i got the seeds from again. he is having a rough go with his health, but still runs his pepper farm.


beautiful color !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2017)

you might check out this place, too. i've ordered other than pepper seeds from them

http://www.jlhudsonseeds.net/VegetablesE-R.htm


----------



## wascaptain (May 20, 2017)

thx bb will check him out. 
my hands were clean when i made these...
yall suck on this...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> thx bb will check him out.
> my hands were clean when i made these...
> yall suck on this...View attachment 3945910


no, no, no you can't fool me, they fire in more ways than one, i'll bet


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 11, 2017)

todays picks..


----------



## Giddy up (Jul 11, 2017)

First habs of the season


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 11, 2017)

nice beauties! @Giddy up @wascaptain


----------



## Giddy up (Jul 12, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> View attachment 3976156 todays picks..


@wascaptain forgive me because I am pretty basic in my Pepper knowledge, but what are those brown ones in the top left?


----------



## gwailo (Jul 14, 2017)

My potential Carolina Reapers.
I have 15 plants in containers and 7 in the ground


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 23, 2017)

yo giddy....the brown ones chocolate bhutlahs, pretty darn hot but with flavor. them yellow ghost and red carolina creepers are just plain pain.

yesterday harvest...


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 23, 2017)

here is my bell pepper plants in the earthbox sip in oregon


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jul 23, 2017)

@Tim Fox your peppers look great, mine look like dog shit this year! 

I got a late start on my garden and haven't even gotten a ripe tomato yet, should have a good late tomato harvest though.


----------



## Giddy up (Jul 23, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> yo giddy....the brown ones chocolate bhutlahs, pretty darn hot but with flavor. them yellow ghost and red carolina creepers are just plain pain.
> 
> yesterday harvest...View attachment 3982885


Awesome cpt they look absolutely gorgeous!



Dave's Not Here said:


> @Tim Fox your peppers look great, mine look like dog shit this year!
> 
> I got a late start on my garden and haven't even gotten a ripe tomato yet, should have a good late tomato harvest though.


Yeah I live in a zone 3 growing area so my stuff wasn't getting ripe before frost (2nd week of September usually.) so basically my veg/seedling room becomes my veggie/fruit room from about Feb-End of May so that my plants already have blossoms and are a couple feet tall before they even go outside.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 23, 2017)

Giddy up said:


> Awesome cpt they look absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Yeah I live in a zone 3 growing area so my stuff wasn't getting ripe before frost (2nd week of September usually.) so basically my veg/seedling room becomes my veggie/fruit room from about Feb-End of May so that my plants already have blossoms and are a couple feet tall before they even go outside.


I do the same because of frost.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 23, 2017)

Dave's Not Here said:


> @Tim Fox your peppers look great, mine look like dog shit this year!
> 
> I got a late start on my garden and haven't even gotten a ripe tomato yet, should have a good late tomato harvest though.


thanks buddy,, oh by the way, ,my wife is getting well fast,,, the correct diagnosis was permiable small intestine,, or leaky gut,, and the SCD is curring her,,, i am so thankful


----------



## ThatOneGuyOverThere (Aug 21, 2017)

Orange Habeneros
 Tabasco
 Red Ghost Pepper
 Red Ghost Pepper
 Serranos
These are my babies this year


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 19, 2017)

waiting on father sun to give thanks for mother earh


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a few still going strong.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ok so i start my move back to Southern Cal from NC next week ( got a solid offer on the house) i still have a few acres of land and my mom still lives here so i will be back ( love the Carolina's) I thought my garden would be finished by now, growing up an Air force brat makes it hard for me to waist anything. So i was wondering will my plants survive the 3 day trip in the back of my truck or should i just give them away ? i still have a lot of seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 1, 2017)

I would cut anything perennial 3-4 inches above the soil. Anything annual re-do next year. 


thewanderer718 said:


> Ok so i start my move back to Southern Cal from NC next week ( got a solid offer on the house) i still have a few acres of land and my mom still lives here so i will be back ( love the Carolina's) I thought my garden would be finished by now, growing up an Air force brat makes it hard for me to waist anything. So i was wondering will my plants survive the 3 day trip in the back of my truck or should i just give them away ? i still have a lot of seeds.
> View attachment 4019731 View attachment 4019732 View attachment 4019733 View attachment 4019734 View attachment 4019735 View attachment 4019736 View attachment 4019737 View attachment 4019738 View attachment 4019739


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2017)

3 days of wind burn might not be that good for them, and they'd need watering, i'd give away anything thats not special to me, and take care to put the ones i really wanted to take in a protected spot


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 15, 2017)

I am about to head out, took you guy's advice and pretty much just gave everything away i still have seed's so will start planting again as soon as i am able !!!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2017)

good luck,


----------



## cindysid (Oct 16, 2017)

Good luck on your journey my friend!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2017)

Habanero
Chocolate Habanero
Scorpion
Caramel Scorpion
Reaper
Chocolate reaper
Ghost
Albino Ghost
I don't remember what the little yellow ones are, some type of Chinese pepper. They are sweet and fruity and pack a nice little kick.


----------



## ThatOneGuyOverThere (Oct 19, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Habanero
> Chocolate Habanero
> Scorpion
> Caramel Scorpion
> ...


Looks delicious


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Habanero
> Chocolate Habanero
> Scorpion
> Caramel Scorpion
> ...


Looking good! Always wanted to try Chocolate Habanero...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Looking good! Always wanted to try Chocolate Habanero...



Thanks. They are all delicious. Once you build a tolerance to the fire you get to start tasting a lot of the inner flavors. My wife's boss is going smoke some for me. Can't wait to try those. Have a few people who I trade peppers for salsa with as well. I give them a bag of peppers, the next day they bring me a big jar of salsa. Everyone makes it a little different. Been buying A LOT of Doritos.


----------



## too larry (Oct 23, 2017)

Everyone's peppers are looking great. The recent hurricane broke a few in my pepper pit at the top of the tomato cages. It laid down the ones in the pepper trench, as they were not in cages. Most of what I have left is the big Jalapeno and mini sweets. Also a few regular sized Jalapeno, Anaheim Chili and a couple more I can't remember the name {they are spanish}.


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone know what these may be? We’re supposed to be red scotch bonnets, but not sure...a couple more expert growers than I told me they’ve never seen scotch bonnets with purple flowers, and those pods are an odd shape as well. Anyone who might know what these could be I would greatly appreciate some knowledge!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

Giddy up said:


> Anyone know what these may be? We’re supposed to be red scotch bonnets, but not sure...a couple more expert growers than I told me they’ve never seen scotch bonnets with purple flowers, and those pods are an odd shape as well. Anyone who might know what these could be I would greatly appreciate some knowledge!


the coloration could be from the minerals in the soil or food.. not sure just a guess .. by the way how you been.. we haven't chatted in awhile.


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> the coloration could be from the minerals in the soil or food.. not sure just a guess .. by the way how you been.. we haven't chatted in awhile.



Yes I thought it could be some sort of deficiency or toxicity or something...otherwise it looks healthy, just not what I was expecting. Other plants from the same seed pack have flowers which haven’t opened yet so we shall see.


----------



## Stink Bug (Jan 14, 2018)

Its hard to say exactly what type of pepper that is. Its not a scotch bonnet though.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 14, 2018)

carolina reapers in with the SOG. left side is 30% chem d cookies and right side is 17% harambe. gotta spread them out on the pond liner today to give them some breathing room


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 20, 2018)

just putting this thread back to the top..


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 20, 2018)

Those pods are getting quite a bit bigger and are OBVIOUSLY not scotch bonnets lol...I will post pics soon. Another plant grown from the same packet of seeds is starting to show completely white flowers, so I’m wondering if I got a stray pollination or a seed made it into the wrong bin or something


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 20, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> just putting this thread back to the top..


Thanks man! Yeah these pods are long and slender, they resemble cayennes but are a deep green/purple color


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 20, 2018)

Giddy up said:


> Thanks man! Yeah these pods are long and slender, they resemble cayennes but are a deep green/purple color


no prob... dude spammed the garden section with his shit.. he's not an active member here.. he pops in from time to time starting threads with links to other sites.. so I'm trying to bury his threads..lol..


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> no prob... dude spammed the garden section with his shit.. he's not an active member here.. he pops in from time to time starting threads with links to other sites.. so I'm trying to bury his threads..lol..


I forget to look in the garden section. Outdoors is a ghost town these days.

I need to start my pepper starts soon. I lost my inside space, so I'm trying to figure out which shed would be the most cat proof.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> no prob... dude spammed the garden section with his shit.. he's not an active member here.. he pops in from time to time starting threads with links to other sites.. so I'm trying to bury his threads..lol..


I saw all those threads. You can flag them, and the mods will take a look. Spam is only good after a few days on the trail.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I saw all those threads. You can flag them, and the mods will take a look. Spam is only good after a few days on the trail.


I'll see what Sunni thinks.. I'm not sure it counts as spam but this guy only shows up in the garden section and when you open up his threads there's always a link to his blog or another garden forum which I don't think is affiliated with rollitup.. .. all he does is bury every one else's threads..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 22, 2018)

I tag Sunni to one of his threads and reported thread to see if it qualifies as spamming or something... I'm not ripping on the guy.. I just think it's bullshit to bury everyone's threads with threads that have nothing on them directly, just a link..


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 23, 2018)

I thought posting to outside links/forums was against the TOS?!?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 23, 2018)

By the way... I will be starting my peppers in about two week. They should be ready in time of last frost, which is rarely this far south.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm glad that I saw this thread. I usually germinate my pepper seeds mid-January(like yesterday) and then keep them under fluorescents until I put them outside in March. I"m a seed saver and have within the vicinity of 120 pepper seeds types. On tap this season are:

Standard Bhut Jolokia
Jay's Peach Bhut Jolokia(cream colored pheno that's sweeter yet hotter)
Chocolate Bhut Jolokia
Naga Morich
7 Pot Brain Strain
7 Pot Douglah
Thai Dragon
Jay's Peach Ghost Scorpion
Satan Super Hot(Moruga variety)
Guajillo's
and a unique Jalapeno that I've had going for 11 years or so now. Has broad shoulders and comes to a slightly rounded point. Scars up nicely on all sides with stretch marks come September. Excellent flavor.

I also do any number of native New Mexico chile cultivars. When I'd learned that New Mexico introduced GMO chile cultivars into nearby fields in strategic parts of the state I took what seed stock I had with me to California where I keep them going isolate of each other so as to not cross contaminate.

The capsaicin within peppers and the alchemy within cannabis blend very well together. There is a hidden relationship there that needs to be further explored. Has something to do with the receptor values that happen. There is a symbiotic relationship between the two.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm going to do stand California Wonder Bell Peppers this year. This sin't my house so the garden isn't quite as big as I would make it. Waiting for the night time temps to get into the mid 40's at night to start them sine they will be in a grow box out on the back porch. Should be within two weeks. Let them go a few weeks then I'll start my tomatoes in same grow box. At least that's the plan so far. We'll see how it all works out this year.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'm going to do stand California Wonder Bell Peppers this year. This sin't my house so the garden isn't quite as big as I would make it. Waiting for the night time temps to get into the mid 40's at night to start them sine they will be in a grow box out on the back porch. Should be within two weeks. Let them go a few weeks then I'll start my tomatoes in same grow box. At least that's the plan so far. We'll see how it all works out this year.


I've done multiple sweet and bell pepper varieties myself and they're faster and more fun than the super-hots that I dually delve into. I do everything from seed and it's a pretty simple process. It's a good idea to pre-soak pepper seeds in a solution of water and hydrogen peroxide(two drops to 4oz water ratio, then rinse.), which alleviates any mold or PM sporulae that may be present on the seedshell itself. The top of my refrigerator is the perfect temperature for germinating seeds! I lay my germination bags up top the fridge and check them and ventilate them twice a day and it's pretty spot-on. Everything pops up there.

Then I fill up 4 inch starter containers with a 50/50 mix of Roots Organic(regular) to Cactus Mix and using a single chop stick(as in sushi chop sticks) I use a chop stick point-side-down to make a deep narrow hole in the medium within the container and then tail-side down I plant my seedlings just to where the seed shell itself is just below the surface. Make sure to gently push the surrounding medium in a way that helps encompass the seedling. Then I spray it with a water bottle to gently moisten(as opposed to watering and soaking the seed). I do this because there's this thing called "Helmet head" that happens when a seedling can't break free from the seedshell itself and aborts. It happens alot and I've just given you the formula for how to avoid it!

Be it under fluorescents or in a bay window, in a greenhouse, or you can make your own portable weather resistant starter house with the use of painters tarp, a few wood stakes and/or hardwear cloth or whatever it takes to make a frame that can be covered with transparent sheeting under open sky. Get creative! Anything goes.

There is a "hardening off" process that needs take place before you can openly plant your starters into open ground susceptible to wind, rain, heat, frost, inclement weather... and the starter house that I've just described are what I've used for aeons now to give my pepper plants a good head start.

Then again I am very blessed to have a favorable micro climate that accommodates long season annuals as well.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Same here. I'm in the deep south. We have a few more days of the weather dipping into the upper 30's, I use a large plastic tote with a few CFL's attached to the lid. It does a good job of keeping it warm on cool nights but I'll wait n extra week or so to be sure. I only need six plants, as that is all I have room for. The extras will go to my neighbor down the street for his garden.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

I was editing... hehehehe. Re-read it. Lololol


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah, hardening off is an importnant step.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

The thing to remember is that if you have birds... they really, I mean they REALLY enjoy freshly sprouted seedlings.

Those little son's o' bitches will take out everything. Hence the hardwear cloth version of the cage that I've just shown you. I was the last to know my first season here. I germinated and planted and had everything in place and available to the open sky... then one morning almost all but 12 seedlings were present... and all over the place were the entrails of sparrows, toehee's and finch.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 24, 2018)

Mine should be about 6 to 8 inches tall when they go in the ground. About the only birds around here are cardinals and sparrows, and they don't seem to take to the garden much.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

You have my admiration.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2018)

Summer here chillis in full swing


----------



## macsnax (Jan 31, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Summer here chillis in full swing
> View attachment 4082437 View attachment 4082438 View attachment 4082439


Very nice to see. It's winter here and that's inspiring.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Very nice to see. It's winter here and that's inspiring.


It' a great hobby


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 31, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Summer here chillis in full swing
> View attachment 4082437 View attachment 4082438 View attachment 4082439





macsnax said:


> Very nice to see. It's winter here and that's inspiring.


I was gonna say... you've gotta be below the equator and late season at this point for those bad birds to be that far along. I just started my pepper seeds here and I keep them under lights until March when I put them out side but I am at 37.66 N.

They're Beautiful! Nice job. Keep it going.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 31, 2018)

Last frost is the beginning if june here, first frost is in september. I have a 12x26 hoop house that helps extend my season.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Last frost is the beginning if june here, first frost is in september. I have a 12x26 hoop house that helps extend my season.


Atta boy! Hoop house all the way! That's what I do here when needed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I was gonna say... you've gotta be below the equator and late season at this point for those bad birds to be that far along. I just started my pepper seeds here and I keep them under lights until March when I put them out side but I am at 37.66 N.
> 
> They're Beautiful! Nice job. Keep it going.


Australia


----------



## too larry (Feb 1, 2018)

@ruby fruit, I have manged to keep one of last year's plants alive. They were not inside, just under bushes. The 16F got most of them. But I did plant more seeds this week. No super hots. Just Mammoth Jalapeno, New Mexico Chili, Serrano Chili and Cayenne for the hots. Also lots of Cali Wonder Bells, Grand Bell Mix and Mini Sweet Peppers. I will dig another underground greenhouse when they start sprouting. That is easier than cleaning out a corner of the shed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> @ruby fruit, I have manged to keep one of last year's plants alive. They were not inside, just under bushes. The 16F got most of them. But I did plant more seeds this week. No super hots. Just Mammoth Jalapeno, New Mexico Chili, Serrano Chili and Cayenne for the hots. Also lots of Cali Wonder Bells, Grand Bell Mix and Mini Sweet Peppers. I will dig another underground greenhouse when they start sprouting. That is easier than cleaning out a corner of the shed.


Awesome Larry
Always liked the way you do the underground greenhouse mate


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm starting my Thai & Caribbean reds tonight from seed


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I'm starting my Thai & Caribbean reds tonight from seedView attachment 4083421


I grew the Carib Reds last year. Really good producers. Haven't planted any yet this year.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> I grew the Carib Reds last year. Really good producers. Haven't planted any yet this year.


they're already popping I can't wait starting seeds gives you such a better choice than the run of the mill nursery stuff my ground here is really rocky so I dug down with a pick & im blending soil to go in the buckets that have the bottoms cut out I've got a ways to go but I'll get there


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 7, 2018)

First time growing chillies,had some good tips from the Aussie chilli king @ruby fruit 
Reaper
 
Scorpion


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> First time growing chillies,had some good tips from the Aussie chilli king @ruby fruit
> Reaper
> View attachment 4086173
> Scorpion
> View attachment 4086175


Mate your doing a fantastic job...for pots and I'm serious they are producing good amounts of chillis for pots.
I love reapers to make salt
And those colour scorps make an awesome mango flavoured sauce


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Feb 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> First time growing chillies,had some good tips from the Aussie chilli king @ruby fruit
> Reaper
> View attachment 4086173
> Scorpion
> View attachment 4086175



Just dropped seeds for reapers, ghosts, chocolate bhutlah, red moruga trinadad scorpion and naga viper the other day! 

Make chili, hot sauces, salsas, etc. Love growing peppers. 

Works good as a deterrent for unwanted animals in your yard. Just be careful so you dont hurt someone's pet!


----------



## Wilksey (Feb 21, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Just dropped seeds for reapers, ghosts, trinadad scorpion...


I've got some asshole trin scorps, bells, and basic habs that finally decided to start doing some growing, and I still have reaper and bhut seeds I need to get started. I did some bhuts awhile back in 3 galloners in coco, and they did awesome, so I'm sticking with 3 galloners again this year, but using a mix of coco, potting soil, and perlite.

Anybody have any super hot germ secrets they're willing to share to cut down on the time it takes these slackers to pop?

Left: Asshole Trin Scorps and bells

Right: Asshole Habs


----------



## Dublin City Diesel (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice OzCocoLoco your outdoor pepper look amazing!
The scorpion looks like it's going to be a tiny bit spicy...
Are these growing in full sun? (There seems to be a bit of shade all around)

I'm growing some jalapeno peppers indoors (Middle of the winter) under a small LED Grow Light
The pepper are starting to form!  
Can't wait to eat it on a good homemade pizza!


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 13, 2018)

It took these assholes long enough to get started, but they've finally decided to do some growing.

Still need to germ some reapers and bhuts.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm way behind you guys. My sprouts are so small, I broke down and bought three Mammoth Jalapeno plants yesterday.


----------



## MikeGanja (Mar 14, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> thx bb will check him out.
> my hands were clean when i made these...
> yall suck on this...View attachment 3945910



Looks tasty. Do you have the recipe?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm way behind you guys. My sprouts are so small, I broke down and bought three Mammoth Jalapeno plants yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4105457


You got me beat,I don't know what I'm doing outdoors this year because we haven't f'ing moved yet! Ahhh!!! K, I feel better.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't have any fancy peppers just some red and green started. I'll pick up a few other varieties at the nursery when the time comes. I don't have the room to start everything I want. As it is I need to transplant to bigger pots and have no room. I'm sharing my veg tent right now. I picked up a 6 x 8 greenhouse on sale for $80. and already had a couple 100 watt ceramic heaters that screw into a light socket so I will be putting things outside in the next day or two. It's still been dropping to the thirties at night but I think those heaters will provide enough heat.


----------



## too larry (Mar 26, 2018)

Most of my peppers from the first planting are doing well. I sheltered them from a couple of frosts in my underground greenhouse. . . . .
 

Yesterday I planted Chocolate bells, MIni Sweets, Habanero, and Hatch peppers. A word of caution, especially when using saved seeds. Wear gloves when messing with habs. I sneezed and blew my nose. And you would have though I had laid hot coals on my nose. Damn if it didn't burn for half an hour.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 26, 2018)

i only have a few pepper plants. a jalapeno, a serrano, a banana, and 3 mini sweets.

i'll get some pics later, as my jalapeno, serrano and banana are outside already.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2018)

too larry said:


> Most of my peppers from the first planting are doing well. I sheltered them from a couple of frosts in my underground greenhouse. . . . .
> View attachment 4112482
> 
> Yesterday I planted Chocolate bells, MIni Sweets, Habanero, and Hatch peppers. A word of caution, especially when using saved seeds. Wear gloves when messing with habs. I sneezed and blew my nose. And you would have though I had laid hot coals on my nose. Damn if it didn't burn for half an hour.


Chocolate bells sound interesting. What did they taste like?


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Chocolate bells sound interesting. What did they taste like?


Most of the bells taste the same to me. The wife liked the chocolates for the color contrast in salads. These were saved seeds from the chocolates out of a pack of Grand Bell Mix seeds I grew last year. Growing saved seeds from hybrids is always a crap shoot. You can expect about a third of them to be true.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 31, 2018)

too larry said:


> Most of the bells taste the same to me. The wife liked the chocolates for the color contrast in salads. These were saved seeds from the chocolates out of a pack of Grand Bell Mix seeds I grew last year. Growing saved seeds from hybrids is always a crap shoot. You can expect about a third of them to be true.


I kind figured it was more of a color thing, cool stuff though.


----------



## wascaptain (May 14, 2018)

i had lost my over wintering hot pepper plants when we got down to 17 degrees here down in south louisiana. 
so i started over with seeds off my best pods from past grows.

so these plants would be classified as ......open pollinated f2"s ?


----------



## ticklykayak (May 14, 2018)

I have not tried growing peppers on our farm but I'd love to. Maybe, I'll this time and get some tips from you.


----------



## blake9999 (May 14, 2018)

I'm starting to get Bell Peppers already.


----------



## wascaptain (May 15, 2018)

my sweet pepper and tomato  plants from seedlings. and my onion tops and fig tree


----------



## wascaptain (May 15, 2018)

here is some things i do with my peppers
and me drinking peppermint tea...right off the plant.....goodness friends


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> here is some things i do with my peppers
> and me drinking peppermint tea...right off the plant.....goodness friendsView attachment 4136333 View attachment 4136334


Oooh, infused oil. I haven't tried that. I usually turn about 2/3 of mine into pickled peppers that I eat with everything for the year. I like the oil though, might have to give that shot.


----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2018)

Cool stuff! I like that oil. I found a different use for some of my mint. Muddled in the bottom of a glass for Mojito's. But a cup of mint tea sounds good right now. 

I stopped by a local nursery the other day and they had just gotten a load of peppers in. Picked up a Carolina Reaper, Serrano, Poblano, Ancho, and a couple Jalapeno's. I forgot the Thai Chili but I'll have to go back and get one so I'll be able to make Prik Nam Pla. I use the Serrano's and Jalapeno's for cooking or seeded and sliced lengthwise for Banh Mi sandwiches. Jalapeno's are good for ABT's as well. The problem I have is room. I always want to grow more than I have room for. I've been creating additional garden space on the side of the house but I'm running out of that. Guess I'm going to have to rip up some more grass in the backyard to make more garden space.


----------



## Somatek (May 18, 2018)

My peppers are just wee things but it'll be a couple weeks before they go out still. This year I'm trying Doe Hill sweet peppers & an unknown hot pepper (which I suspect is a trinidad 7-pot) that's covered in small purple peppers with a gorgeous taste & intense heat.


----------



## Somatek (May 18, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> so these plants would be classified as ......open pollinated f2"s ? View attachment 4135665


Only if they were from a hybrid cross, if the original seeds were open pollinated/heirloom then it should be a stable gene pool. P1, F1 etc are used to show generational relationships which aren't relevant for stable crosses.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

Somatek said:


> Only if they were from a hybrid cross, if the original seeds were open pollinated/heirloom then it should be a stable gene pool. P1, F1 etc are used to show generational relationships which aren't relevant for stable crosses.


I am growing some Mammoth Jalapeno from saved seeds. Also have 3 bought plants. It will be interesting to see how many of the saved seeds are true to form.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

Here is one of the bought plants. The others are a little behind.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

ANC said:


>



penis peppers?


----------



## blake9999 (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> penis peppers?


Peter Peppers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2018)

i aint pickin it


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

Back when I truck farmed, we grew a peter pepper that looked like kind of like that. It was shorter though.


----------



## blake9999 (May 19, 2018)

Anyone brave enough to grow some Carolina Reapers?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Anyone brave enough to grow some Carolina Reapers?


i've got 4 started. the cold weather kind of stunted them, but they seem to be taking off finally


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Anyone brave enough to grow some Carolina Reapers?


A few Habs is the only really hot stuff I have going.


----------



## blake9999 (May 19, 2018)

I would like to grow some just for shits and giggles, but I'm the only one here that uses hot stuff.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I would like to grow some just for shits and giggles, but I'm the only one here that uses hot stuff.


I grew some Scorpions one year, but never tasted them.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

I did add them to the hot pepper slushy I made for critter control.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2018)

I bought some Maguro Trinidad scorpion pepper beef jerky a few months ago, made the back of my head sweat  So fu*kin' good......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HBCQO2M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

i got these, they came quick, the four i started all popped, and you can't beat the price. just got them though, so i can't say anything past that yet


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HBCQO2M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> i got these, they came quick, the four i started all popped, and you can't beat the price. just got them though, so i can't say anything past that yet


I bought my Armenian Cucumber seeds off Amazon. Real happy with price and how they have done since I got them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

i got my peanut and sweet corn seeds from amazon


----------



## macsnax (May 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HBCQO2M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> i got these, they came quick, the four i started all popped, and you can't beat the price. just got them though, so i can't say anything past that yet


I don't want to be a downer but, you should read the reviews on those.


----------



## dnt420 (Jun 2, 2018)

One of my habenero chocolate, can't wait to see it in flower


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I don't want to be a downer but, you should read the reviews on those.


i did, but they're growing, we'll see what they actually look like in a month or so


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i did, but they're growing, we'll see what they actually look like in a month or so


Right on man, wish you the best. I wasn't trying to be rude, I just happened to see that and wanted to make sure you did. Keep us posted. I think I'm going to grab some pepper plants today myself.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

I picked a few of these Mammoth Jalapeno yesterday. We added one to the stir-fry. Very tasty.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I picked a few of these Mammoth Jalapeno yesterday. We added one to the stir-fry. Very tasty.
> 
> View attachment 4145171 View attachment 4145173


I picked up a mammoth jalapeno today, along with a mild jap and a dragon cayenne. I have a felling you know peppers better than me.... What are your techniques for pinching buds early? Or do you at all?


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I picked up a mammoth jalapeno today, along with a mild jap and a dragon cayenne. I have a felling you know peppers better than me.... What are your techniques for pinching buds early? Or do you at all?


Do you mean like topping? I have tried it, but it's not something I do on most of the plants. They seem to self top anyway.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> Do you mean like topping? I have tried it, but it's not something I do on most of the plants. They seem to self top anyway.


Sorry, "buds" was a poor choice of words.... I mean pinching or cutting off blooms until the plant gets to a desired size or stage of growth. Kind of how we can control when to flower a pot plant.... I do this with my tomatoes and was debating how to go about my peppers this year. I'm high in the rocky mountain's so growing peppers here isn't the greatest even on the warmest of years because of low night time temps.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Sorry, "buds" was a poor choice of words.... I mean pinching or cutting off blooms until the plant gets to a desired size or stage of growth. Kind of how we can control when to flower a pot plant.... I do this with my tomatoes and was debating how to go about my peppers this year. I'm high in the rocky mountain's so growing peppers here isn't the greatest even on the warmest of years because of low night time temps.


I've never pinched blooms on peppers and tomatoes, but have done it on big pumpkins. Also have pinched blooms on peach trees. You need to or the fruit will be small.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've never pinched blooms on peppers and tomatoes, but have done it on big pumpkins. Also have pinched blooms on peach trees. You need to or the fruit will be small.


Right on thanks man. I think I'm going to let them bloom right out of the gate this year, maybe if I give them every chance to make fruit I'll get a bigger yield. There's not a lot of info on growing peppers in my conditions out there. I do better than other people up here, but always looking to improve.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 13, 2018)

some onion tops, sweet peppers, figs and tomatoes from my garden

most of my super hots are starting to fruit. other then that all is well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

how long does it take a fig tree to bear fruit? i thought it was a long time?


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how long does it take a fig tree to bear fruit? i thought it was a long time?


i planted mine about 16 years ago when i moved here. i figure it took like 5 years before the fig tree took off. its pretty massive now. i just pick without climbing a ladder..i leave the top to the birds 

one of my carolina reaper plants

. and my super hot pepper garden


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I planted a new pepper trench. 2 Habs{right}, 4 Hatch{middle} and 2 Mini Sweet{left}.


Also filled in the hole from the underground greenhouse and turned it into a pepper pit. The Hab's and the Hab Not's {Hatches}


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

I had to rob some big cages from the peppers to put on tomatoes, and I mostly killed this Cayenne in the process.. It's the first one with red peppers. I have a lot of them, so I might cull it and put a Hatch there.

 

Did I mention that I had planted too many Hatch seeds? This is my leftover pile. And I culled pretty hard too.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

Pepper pit. 7 Mammoth Jalapeno {3 bought/4 saved seeds} 1 Joe E. Parker New Mexico Chili {tall, light green 2nd from right} One of the saved seed MP's {3rd from right} has got small, funky peppers. Not sure yet if I'm going to cull it and not.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> I had to rob some big cages from the peppers to put on tomatoes, and I mostly killed this Cayenne in the process.. It's the first one with red peppers. I have a lot of them, so I might cull it and put a Hatch there.
> 
> View attachment 4151259
> 
> ...


i was wondering what hatch peppers were, they call them Anaheim peppers, or New Mexico chili's here, thnx google


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was wondering what hatch peppers were, they call them Anaheims peppers, or New Mexico chili's here, thnx google


They are from Hatch New Mexico. Although I hear the demand is so high, many are grown across the border.

I've grown the Joe E. Parker New Mexico Chili, and like it a lot. This is my first time with Hatch.


----------



## dnt420 (Jun 21, 2018)

The first habanero chocolate flower !!


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 13, 2018)

wont be short on super hots this season....


----------



## dnt420 (Jul 14, 2018)

It was told me It was habanero
Do you guys recognize the specie?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2018)

no, but it sure as fuck isn't habanero.
they really look like the thai hot peppers i have growing, but bigger, may be a different strain


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2018)

dnt420 said:


> View attachment 4165017 They told me It was habanero
> Do you guys recognize the specie?


Not habs.... maybe cayenne or firecrackers? I don't think cayenne grows upwards though I'm not sure


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2018)

dnt420 said:


> View attachment 4165017 They told me It was habanero
> Do you guys recognize the specie?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2018)

could be


----------



## dnt420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4165070


Niceee thanks, Imma compare them in the morning


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Not habs.... maybe cayenne or firecrackers? I don't think cayenne grows upwards though I'm not sure


Cayenne hang down.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm picking a few peppers off the culls I just didn't have the heart to kill. I put them in 2 and 3 gallon pots sunk flush with the ground and run a sprinkler on them {near the orange tree seedlings, so I get them both at the same time} once in a while.

Saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno. They are not quite as long as the real thing, but taste the same.

 
Cali Wonder Bell


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

New Mexico chili in the older pepper pit.

 

The Habs and The Hab nots. The two Habs to the left are blooming now. The other 6 are Hatch. I need to Google and see if they turn red. Staying green so far.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

I had lost control of a kiddie pool full of tomatoes, so I culled some of them and put the rest in the ground. I threw 4 Mini Sweet Peppers in their place. Late as hell, but they didn't come up the first go round, and I have so many kinds of peppers, I didn't think to replant for a while. I have 8-10 more, but these four were the cream of the crop. Will wait to cull them until I see what these do. As far as everyday pepper eating, mini sweets are my favorite. {I've been forced to eat bells in the garden this year}


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

Best news of all. I was able to give away yesterday's picking of pepper.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 21, 2018)

yo too larry...nice to do that,

 View attachment 41


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

My Hatch are ready and the Habs are getting closer every day.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

Mini Sweets are finally getting ripe.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2018)

I almost forgot, I stuffed these japs with cream cheese wrapped em in bacon. So good, I could eat these everyday. I'll have as many in another week or so.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

We've made a few batches with the Mammoth Jalapenos. They are so mild we've had to add red pepper flakes to give them some bite. But they are so big they are easy to stuff.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

I had to toss a few Jalapenos due to excess rain. Too much going on for me to keep them picked like they should be. {also the fridge is full of peppers}


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> I had to toss a few Jalapenos due to excess rain. Too much going on for me to keep them picked like they should be. {also the fridge is full of peppers}
> 
> View attachment 4184666


Have you ever made a jalapeno or habanero jelly? Great for appetizers or a glaze on pork or chicken.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Have you ever made a jalapeno or habanero jelly? Great for appetizers or a glaze on pork or chicken.


I was talking about pepper jelly with Gbuddy on another thread just last weekend. 

Yes, about 4-5 years ago my wife got on a pepper jelly kick. The green and red Jalapeno jams and some grape and cranberry jellies with hot peppers. We called the cranberry one Cran-Pepper. We used cranberry juice cocktail. You boil the peppers with the juice, sugar and vinegar but take them out before adding the sure jell.

She emailed me one of the recipes over the weekend. Let me look and see if it;s there.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

@Gbuddy, here is that recipe I was telling you about.


*Cranberry-Pepper Jelly (Hot)*











*Prep Time:* 15 mins


*Total Time:* 1 1/4 hr


*Ingredients*

2 -4 jalapeno peppers, halved & seeded


1 1/2 cups cranberry juice cocktail


1 cup vinegar


5 cups sugar


3 ounces liquid fruit pectin


5 small fresh red hot peppers (optional)


*(the only difference from the original recipe is I add ½ can of whole cranberries )*
*Directions*


In medium saucepan combine jalapeño peppers, cranberry juice and vinegar.

Bring to a boil and then reduce heat.

Cover and simmer 10 minutes.

Strain mixture through a sieve, pressing with back of spoon to remove all liquid.

Measure 2 cups liquid.

Discard pulp.

In 4-quart kettle combine the 2 cups liquid and the sugar.

Bring to a full rolling boil over high heat, stirring constantly.

Stir in pectin and if using, add the whole hot peppers.

Return to a full rolling boil; boil 1 minute, stirring constantly.

Remove from heat and quickly skim off foam with a metal spoon.

Ladle into hot, sterile 1/2-pint jars adding 1 whole pepper to each jar.

Wipe rims, adjust lids.

Process in boiling water bath for 5 minutes

Cool on wire rack.

Jelly may require 2 to 3 days to set.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> @Gbuddy, here is that recipe I was telling you about.
> 
> 
> *Cranberry-Pepper Jelly (Hot)*
> ...


That's awesome! I think I'm going to try this. I happen to have jalapenos and I suppose I could use cayenne's for the red hot peppers. Thanks man, I like trying new things like this.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 22, 2018)

My first ever attempt at doing hot peppers. 
 

Cheers


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> @Gbuddy, here is that recipe I was telling you about.
> 
> 
> *Cranberry-Pepper Jelly (Hot)*
> ...


You are awsome Larry!
Tell the wife thanks from Gbuddy!
Thank you Larry.

The stuff in the jar looks so red and clear.
Do you know if its possible to leave pepper pieces in the jelly or will that cause problems.
I hoped I could leave in a lil bit for the eye and maybe add a small rosemarin branch in the glass. Like in some vinegar bottles.
But dunno if it will not sink while cooling down.

Thank you 1000 times Larry!

And hey EVERYBODY great Thread here!!! Great plants n fruits!!!!

Peace


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> You are awsome Larry!
> Tell the wife thanks from Gbuddy!
> Thank you Larry.
> 
> ...


No reason you couldn't leave pepper in the jelly. The Jalapeno jam is full of chopped up peppers. It is a challenge to get the whole cranberries to stay off the bottom while the jelly is setting. We would set the jars upside down until it was about halfway jelled.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> No reason you couldn't leave pepper in the jelly. The Jalapeno jam is full of chopped up peppers. It is a challenge to get the whole cranberries to stay off the bottom while the jelly is setting. We would set the jars upside down until it was about halfway jelled.


Great idea^^
Gotta be tricky to keep the stuff floating till its cold.

I just plan to use very small jars because I lost most plants to 5day super late frost in spring.
Will start a week later this year.
In the small jars its a great effect I hope if something is in there.

Peace


----------



## BostonHydro (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy to see my Sweet Orange Peppers are starting to turn - I got them in the ground in late May


----------



## BostonHydro (Aug 25, 2018)

Also, any idea what these might be. Not sure what kind of peppers that I have here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2018)

BostonHydro said:


> Also, any idea what these might be. Not sure what kind of peppers that I have here


those are nipple peppers, don't harvest them till they turn pink.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 25, 2018)

lol ....funny on that one Roger!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are nipple peppers, don't harvest them till they turn pink.


Also, unlike most peppers, they grow in the cold.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/416864509233396547/

looks similar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2018)

remember the discussion about the validity of the carolina reaper seeds i bought? well, they're certainly viable....whether they're actually reapers or not remains to be seen, but time will tell


----------



## BostonHydro (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/416864509233396547/
> 
> looks similar


https://www.cayennediane.com/peppers/pimenta-biquinho-little-beak-peppers/

I have no idea where these came from. My entire garden is from seeds that I purchased.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

the grower probably got a few from the next patch over mixed in with yours, try drying a few and see if they're heirloom or not next year


----------



## BostonHydro (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> try drying a few and see if they're heirloom or not next year


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

dry two or three of the peppers out, you can use a screen rack, i just put them on a plate that sits on top of my dehumidifier. i turn them at least once a day, and after a week or two, they're good and dry. you can also hang them from strings, as long as air moves around them, they usually dry nice. when they're good and dry, break them open and remove the seeds. i usually let them dry for a few more days just to make sure they won't mold, then i put them in small jars with some desiccant beads.
be careful about breathing in heavily while you do this, the dust from the dried peppers can irritate your sinuses, and don't touch yourself till you wash your hands well.
if they're heirloom seeds, they'll grow more peppers just like the ones they came from. if they aren't heirloom, the seeds may be sterile, or they may grow strange looking half and half peppers, depending on whether they seeded themselves, or some other pepper seeded them.
either way, you got more pepper plants for next year


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dry two or three of the peppers out, you can use a screen rack, i just put them on a plate that sits on top of my dehumidifier. i turn them at least once a day, and after a week or two, they're good and dry. you can also hang them from strings, as long as air moves around them, they usually dry nice. when they're good and dry, break them open and remove the seeds. i usually let them dry for a few more days just to make sure they won't mold, then i put them in small jars with some desiccant beads.
> be careful about breathing in heavily while you do this, the dust from the dried peppers can irritate your sinuses, and don't touch yourself till you wash your hands well.
> if they're heirloom seeds, they'll grow more peppers just like the ones they came from. if they aren't heirloom, the seeds may be sterile, or they may grow strange looking half and half peppers, depending on whether they seeded themselves, or some other pepper seeded them.
> either way, you got more pepper plants for next year


I just remove the seeds when I use the pepper. I dry them on paper plates on top of the fridge.


----------



## Stink Bug (Aug 27, 2018)

Tasmanian Habanero, Ghost and 7 Pod 7 Pot container grow. They really enjoyed the very hot summer.


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 27, 2018)

A good tip for saving seed , is to always leave the fruit , ie; peppers, tomato , on the bush , until it is 100% ripe , that way the seed has fully matured, which in turn will deliver better germination rates
If the fruit is picked semi mature , the fruit will ripen , but the seeds stop developing


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> A good tip for saving seed , is to always leave the fruit , ie; peppers, tomato , on the bush , until it is 100% ripe , that way the seed has fully matured, which in turn will deliver better germination rates
> If the fruit is picked semi mature , the fruit will ripen , but the seeds stop developing


Also I like to get one of the first fruits of the season. Less chance of cross pollination.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2018)

I did a trench of Mini Sweet peppers. These were really culls, but I didn't have the heart to kill them.


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 29, 2018)

peppers take weird shapes

hope every one peppers are good.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> peppers take weird shapes
> 
> hope every one peppers are good.


Gene Simmons pepper?


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 29, 2018)

Summer is slowly but surely turning into fall, but the wasps are still hard at work making sure I'll get to harvest more pods before the frost.


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 29, 2018)

Great pic, Psyphish……..good job


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

So what are the signs you might have planted too many pepper?


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 9, 2018)

i am getting way too soft. feeling sorry for the dead peppers


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> i am getting way too soft. feeling sorry for the dead peppers


@wascaptain, I almost didn't post that picture. I figured I would get some flack for being a lazy SOB. But I have picked so many peppers only to have them go bad in the fridge, and get tossed in the compost pile two weeks later. All my friends lock their doors when they see me coming with shopping bags. Even the nice old ladies at the thrift stores are telling me they have had enough.

I should pick them and give to Sister's chickens. They love them.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

None of my mini sweet going to waste yet. They are just getting started good. These are from the two in pepper trench #2. The four in the kiddie pool are getting big, but no fruit yet. And the culls in trench #3 have a few small peppers, but the plants are not getting much bigger.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 10, 2018)

yo too larry......

talking about waste, i got to keep my ladder locked up from my wife. if i dont, she will use it to reach the tops of our fruit trees. its like she hates to see a fig or orange unpicked. 
i tell her..... the birds got to eat too.

i dry, make jellys and sauces out of my pepppers. peeps seem happy to get the pepper jelly...fresh off the plant....not so much


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> yo too larry......
> 
> talking about waste, i got to keep my ladder locked up from my wife. if i dont, she will use it to reach the tops of our fruit trees. its like she hates to see a fig or orange unpicked.
> i tell her..... the birds got to eat too.
> ...


We do a lot of poppers and unstuffed peppers. {like stuffed peppers, just chopped up instead of stuffing them} Also make a good bit of hot sauce. The wife hasn't made any pepper jelly this year, but she usually does. And I've roasted and frozen quite a few of the Hatch. I blend most of my Habs to make a pepper spray. But I already have a couple of gallons in the freezer from last year.

I just always plant too many peppers.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 17, 2018)

Cayenne's doing well, turning red.



And a lil curly a guy


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 30, 2018)

these are going to get hydrated.


----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> these are going to get hydrated.
> View attachment 4208036


Nice. I got out and picked off all my dead peppers and trimmed off a few straggly limbs.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2018)

My peppers didn't do that great this year but I ended up with a few. Here's a red ready to harvest.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 1, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> these are going to get hydrated.
> View attachment 4208036


I'm jealous. My Carolina Reaper only gave me one pepper and it's still green. I put my peppers in the ground when it was too cold and over fertilized them. I started using nothing but organic amendments this year and went a little crazy.

Hopefully next year I'll have a picture like yours. I see you have a variety of fire there. Nice haul.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 18, 2018)

Just started some white habanero seeds and some chocolate habs. Chocolates still haven't sprouted. I had a choc hab plant for a few years and it never produced for me. Pretty bummed when I lost it and never got one pepper. Trying again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> remember the discussion about the validity of the carolina reaper seeds i bought? well, they're certainly viable....whether they're actually reapers or not remains to be seen, but time will tellView attachment 4187354 View attachment 4187355 View attachment 4187359


well, they are not Carolina Reapers...i don't think they are even half reaper non-heirloom crosses....i'm not sure what the hell they are, they look like banana peppers, but they grow upwards....i went back to the page on Amazon where i got them, and of course now there are several reviews saying the same thing.....
i'll keep the two biggest ones and see what they turn out like, if they're good peppers, i'll grow them out, even though they aren't what they were supposed to be.  
they all got some kind of rust when they were outside. some copper fungicide cleared it up, but they didn't like it very much, just now really starting to get new healthy looking growth.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, they are not Carolina Reapers...i don't think they are even half reaper non-heirloom crosses....i'm not sure what the hell they are, they look like banana peppers, but they grow upwards....i went back to the page on Amazon where i got them, and of course now there are several reviews saying the same thing.....
> i'll keep the two biggest ones and see what they turn out like, if they're good peppers, i'll grow them out, even though they aren't what they were supposed to be.View attachment 4217865 View attachment 4217866
> they all got some kind of rust when they were outside. some copper fungicide cleared it up, but they didn't like it very much, just now really starting to get new healthy looking growth.


Kind of looks like a Thai hot pepper or maybe a Serrano. I've found pictures of both and they're growing up. Kinda cool how they do that.


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice thread!
I'm not even going to pretend I know what these are. When I was germinating I did 5 different types of peppers. After they popped I went to transplant them and while walking dropped the dish and seeds went everywhere.
These were the ones I kept.
I put two in this pot because I thought they were the same. I do know that they are two different types come to find out. I'm guessing Cayenne and Jalapeno.

The other hasn't started to bloom yet, so I have no clue what it is. I 'm not good enough to tell by the leaves.

I just started my garden though. I've got tomatoes going in, lettuce, a lot more. My plan is to do dwarf plants like this on multi levels in here. I'm going to have to train the tomatoes though.

I've been using this home made light I made a while back. It actually works awesome despite the feedback I got on it.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 6, 2018)

Big Perm said:


> Nice thread!
> I'm not even going to pretend I know what these are. When I was germinating I did 5 different types of peppers. After they popped I went to transplant them and while walking dropped the dish and seeds went everywhere.
> These were the ones I kept.
> I put two in this pot because I thought they were the same. I do know that they are two different types come to find out. I'm guessing Cayenne and Jalapeno.
> ...


They look like cayenne and jalapeno.... I've thought about growing peppers indoors, just haven't got around to it.


----------



## LtlWilli (Nov 7, 2018)

vostok said:


> *Got a recipe ....pleeze*


I LIKE those poppers!--my daughter fixes them for me every time we go over there to eat....
BTW--I ate a Habanero yesterday morning..I was not exactly brave, 'cause I ate a green one! Hahaha...Those bright orange ones just look too wicked!


----------



## LtlWilli (Nov 7, 2018)

I grew Hungarian chili's last year,,In the catalog, they were not said to be BAD hot---but they were! I could not finish one..They look ike Serranos on steroids.


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)

LtlWilli said:


> I grew Hungarian chili's last year,,In the catalog, they were not said to be BAD hot---but they were! I could not finish one..They look ike Serranos on steroids.


If you are careful to get all the seeds out before using it, it's not as hot.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, they are not Carolina Reapers...i don't think they are even half reaper non-heirloom crosses....i'm not sure what the hell they are, they look like banana peppers, but they grow upwards....i went back to the page on Amazon where i got them, and of course now there are several reviews saying the same thing.....
> i'll keep the two biggest ones and see what they turn out like, if they're good peppers, i'll grow them out, even though they aren't what they were supposed to be.View attachment 4217865 View attachment 4217866
> they all got some kind of rust when they were outside. some copper fungicide cleared it up, but they didn't like it very much, just now really starting to get new healthy looking growth.


If they ripen when they are only about 2" max I think they might be Bird peppers, or Doni Sali. Similar to Thai peppers, they grow wild on Guam in the jungle. The flowers have a greenish tint to them sometimes. I was picking some and wiped the sweat off my forehead, stupid move. I couldn't see for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

raratt said:


> If they ripen when they are only about 2" max I think they might be Bird peppers, or Doni Sali. Similar to Thai peppers, they grow wild on Guam in the jungle. The flowers have a greenish tint to them sometimes. I was picking some and wiped the sweat off my forehead, stupid move. I couldn't see for about 5 minutes.


the flowers on these look like the flowers in pictures of carolina reapers, which gave me false hope. white flowers with blue stamens.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the flowers on these look like the flowers in pictures of carolina reapers, which gave me false hope. white flowers with blue stamens.
> View attachment 4229144


I can't find pics of the Boonie pepper flowers. Here is a plant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2018)

raratt said:


> I can't find pics of the Boonie pepper flowers. Here is a plant.


similar, but not the same, i imagine it may even be partially carolina reaper.....but they allowed a lot of non heirloom plants to interbreed, so who knows what the dominant genetics are going to be...now i'm thinking about growing out some of the seeds to see what the hell they look like...they were growing next to jalapeno, thai prik kee noo, shishito....so who knows who the daddy was.....


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 8, 2018)

I was gifted this little guy a couple weeks ago, was told he was a hungarian pepper of sorts does anyone have any ideas what it would be? Got it under 420 watts of hps and led combined.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> similar, but not the same, i imagine it may even be partially carolina reaper.....but they allowed a lot of non heirloom plants to interbreed, so who knows what the dominant genetics are going to be...now i'm thinking about growing out some of the seeds to see what the hell they look like...they were growing next to jalapeno, thai prik kee noo, shishito....so who knows who the daddy was.....


I have some seedlings now, but they aren't big enough to really help in identification. My mother plants lasted for a few years by moving them in the house during the winter, but they finally died and I'm playing catch up.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> I was gifted this little guy a couple weeks ago, was told he was a hungarian pepper of sorts does anyone have any ideas what it would be? Got it under 420 watts of hps and led combined.View attachment 4229912


It might be a Hungarian Wax. Most years I grow a few of them. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_wax_pepper


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 30, 2018)

I grow for potency, burn style and flavor much as I do for weed. Here's a few from last season. I prefer dark brown flavors and find them to have a higher quality burn. The best burns give body tingles and usually start in the back of the head. I really like the ones that put me in the panic zone. What a ride. I should have took more pictures. I had some better than this last year but these were very good.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Dec 1, 2018)

Got confirmation on this little one, its a turkish hot pepper apperantly. And its blooming! Whats next? Lol


----------



## macsnax (Dec 1, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Got confirmation on this little one, its a turkish hot pepper apperantly. And its blooming! Whats next? Lol


I think you wait for peppers now, lol. Don't let it get cold, and it should do you got good.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Dec 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think you wait for peppers now, lol. Don't let it get cold, and it should do you got good.



What happens if i pollinate it with male cannabis? Nothing? Im doing it anyway. Lmao.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 1, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> What happens if i pollinate it with male cannabis? Nothing? Im doing it anyway. Lmao.


That should yield peppers in the 30%+ total cannabinoid range, make sure you post test results..... Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> What happens if i pollinate it with male cannabis? Nothing? Im doing it anyway. Lmao.


i wish it worked like that, i'd be pollinating whole fields of vegetables with weed pollen


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish it worked like that, i'd be pollinating whole fields of vegetables with weed pollen


Especially broccoli.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish it worked like that, i'd be pollinating whole fields of vegetables with weed pollen


The term "edibles" would take on a different meaning..... I'm willing to bet if plants could cross pollinate between species we would be extinct. Everything would have crossed itself out of existence.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Dec 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Especially broccoli.


Id cross weed with grass seed lol,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Id cross weed with grass seed lol,


i've always just imagined getting in to the factory where they produce both the green grass seed netting and the green grass seed spray they use on burned areas, replace all the grass seed with...."grass" seed.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always just imagined getting in to the factory where they produce both the green grass seed netting and the green grass seed spray they use on burned areas, replace all the grass seed with...."grass" seed.....


I thought of this right away.


----------



## Grow~Master (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice thread, this year I am going to attempt to cross pollinate a Bell Pepper with a Habanero; hopefully resulting with a F1 Giant Havana for next season.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 3, 2019)

Grow~Master said:


> Nice thread, this year I am going to attempt to cross pollinate a Bell Pepper with a Habanero; hopefully resulting with a F1 Giant Havana for next season.


Just reminded me to start this years crop. I like my hab's to get a good head start. Thanks


----------



## AquaTerra (Apr 19, 2019)

I chopped them down as the got way to bushy for the space lol. Habaneros in Autopots Canna Coco and Canna Coco food.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

@wascaptain you got any peppers going yet? All my from seed stuff is still small, but I did buy 3 Mammoth Jalapeno plants. Won't be too long before they start getting ready.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (May 19, 2019)

My urfa biber is fruiting again. Nearly 1 year old today lol.


----------



## dnt420 (May 24, 2019)

Hi there, I wanna show you my year old, bishop crown, today is the very first day of sun, so hopefully will get much bigger the next days, no sign of flowers yet.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (May 24, 2019)

It needs 12/12, and pollen. from my short experience thats all im aware of.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

Looks good. 

I picked my first Mammoth Jalapeno a few days ago. Not done done, but it was good anyway. Plenty more on the bush.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yup i just pulled mine down a tad early aswell, wanted to get her outside for summer. Figured id be best to harvest before switchibg light schedules. Strange differences in sizes lol.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

I picked a few Mammoth Jalapeno today. There are peppers almost ready on most of the rest.


----------



## dnt420 (Jun 26, 2019)

My beautiful "Aji Dulce Amarillo" an orange Peruvian pepper, can't wait to taste it. I've also tried to germinate "Lemon drop" peppers but nada.


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 4, 2019)

Those south American peppers are perennial. Treat em like a rose Bush. Just dont let them freeze. Year 2 crop is epic. 
Lemon drop is OK.

I like pimento barra do ribeiro. 
Or
Manzano Orange Rocoto

Think of them as shrubs not annuals.

That orange Amarillo is tasty...!


----------



## dnt420 (Jul 5, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> Those south American peppers are perennial. Treat em like a rose Bush. Just dont let them freeze. Year 2 crop is epic.
> Lemon drop is OK.
> 
> I like pimento barra do ribeiro.
> ...


yess, I like peppers cause they're perennial, I have two bishop crown from last year, and they're getting HUGE. The amarillo is growing like crazy, leafs are big as my hand.


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 5, 2019)

_Capsicum baccatum rock. !_
_
I grew that bishop crown once. Was good too!
_

_
_


----------



## dnt420 (Jul 5, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> _Capsicum baccatum rock. !
> 
> I grew that bishop crown once. Was good too!
> _


Wow didn't know they were from the same family, and the most known too


----------



## dnt420 (Jul 6, 2019)

dnt420 said:


> My beautiful "Aji Dulce Amarillo" an orange Peruvian pepper
> View attachment 4355787


10 days later, this is so good to watch


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

Peppers and pot.. hard pressed to get better than that


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Peppers are late this year. But today I picked a few mini sweets, bells, Hatch, Mammoth Jalapeno and Cayenne. And apparently a Cherry tomato.

Everything has come in except the Habs, and they have lots of green peppers on them.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 29, 2019)

I grew a hybrid pepper called, Jalafuego. Almost as hot a habanero.

Also a hybrid, Habanada. Supposed to be a sweet habanero, but it hasn't yeilded yet.
 
Hawt!


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Habs are ready.


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Cayenne


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2019)

"Boonie peppers" They grow wild on Guam. Called Doni Sali, or bird peppers. small but potent.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wasnt really into hot peppers, I tried shishido peppers about a month ago, fried with olive oil and fuck yes, I finally found a reason to grow another pepper plant haha. 

My first one was hawaiian chilli peppers, way to fucking hot for me, they are habenero-ish but have more of a red pepper flavor than habenero, some of you might like that. 

Looks like I'll be joining in on here a few months down the line.


----------



## dnt420 (Aug 6, 2019)

bishop crown


dulce amarillo
 

Calabrese, It should be


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 24, 2019)

The ghost peppers are coming alone nicely. Ready to pick a few more in a few days. 
@Roger A. Shrubber was it you who got rooked on the seeds? If so let me know. I will have plenty REAL seeds soon.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2019)

I've been picking jalapeno's but all of my other hot peppers are all still green except for the cayenne which I've been harvesting and using. I'm growing a Carolina Reaper this year. According to Pepperhead https://pepperhead.com/top-10-worlds-hottest-peppers/ the Carolina Reaper is the worlds hottest pepper at 2,200,000 SHU. I don't know what exactly I'll use them for. I like the cayenne and thai peppers for cooking and using the thai's to make condiments like Prik Nam Pla, Prik Dong, and a couple other Thai condiments. I'll use the habanero's to make a jerk seasoning paste. But I don't have any idea what I'll use the Carolina Reapers for other than to get someone to eat one and then laugh at them as they suffer.  I grew a Ghost Pepper a few years ago. Those were "Can't taste my food" hot. I still have some dried in the cupboard. I break them out every now and then to show my lady. She's still mad at me for getting her to take a bite out of one. I run from the kitchen when I see her eying the knives. 


Carolina Reaper








Habanero








Thai








Cayenne


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I've been picking jalapeno's but all of my other hot peppers are all still green except for the cayenne which I've been harvesting and using. I'm growing a Carolina Reaper this year. According to Pepperhead https://pepperhead.com/top-10-worlds-hottest-peppers/ the Carolina Reaper is the worlds hottest pepper at 2,200,000 SHU. I don't know what exactly I'll use them for. I like the cayenne and thai peppers for cooking and using the thai's to make condiments like Prik Nam Pla, Prik Dong, and a couple other Thai condiments. I'll use the habanero's to make a jerk seasoning paste. But I don't have any idea what I'll use the Carolina Reapers for other than to get someone to eat one and then laugh at them as they suffer.  I grew a Ghost Pepper a few years ago. Those were "Can't taste my food" hot. I still have some dried in the cupboard. I break them out every now and then to show my lady. She's still mad at me for getting her to take a bite out of one. I run from the kitchen when I see her eying the knives.
> 
> 
> Carolina Reaper
> ...


With all the rain, some of my peppers rot before I can pick them. The other day I had picked pepper. then gone out with the chainsaw. I had on leather gloves, and I guess some of the pepper juice had got on my hands, then the gloves aggravated it. For the rest of the morning, my hand stung. I need to wear latex gloves when picking the habs especially. I've gave away three pickings of habs, but haven't used any of them myself. We did make pepper sauce a couple three weeks back with Cayenne and Jalapeno. And the wife made some sort of Jalapeno candy. Not sure exactly what it is, but I'll report back after I've ate some of it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> The ghost peppers are coming alone nicely. Ready to pick a few more in a few days.
> @Roger A. Shrubber was it you who got rooked on the seeds? If so let me know. I will have plenty REAL seeds soon.
> 
> View attachment 4384390


yes, it was, have no idea what they actually are, but they aren't worth growing, small bland peppers with no heat and little flavor...but i've got some more to try next year, from a hopefully more reliable vendor, if they turn out bad, i'll let you know, if they turn out good, maybe we can trade some....
thnx for thinking about me....


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 26, 2019)

So far i got 6 shishido peppers to pop, i ran out of room lmao.. I put two outside in the ground just to make room for the next sprouts,if they die they die. 

Waiting on two bell pepper plants & 2 eggplants, will put them in the ground near my papaya tree.


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

I used some of my new pepper sauce today. Not too bad.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2019)

Still picking flowers.


----------



## dnt420 (Aug 29, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Still picking flowers.


 waa, I'll do it too next summer, but till start of august

these are mine


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 29, 2019)

dnt420 said:


> waa, I'll do it too next summer, but till start of august
> 
> these are mine
> View attachment 4386969
> ...


Hey, better than nothin. I'll just quit picking flowers when there is too many, too fast to pick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2019)

got bells, italian, a jap, and what i thought were thai peppers, but thai peppers grow up, and these grow down....they're good, a little sweet and a little hot...but i don't think they're what the package says they are....


----------



## klmmicro (Sep 2, 2019)

There are so many awesome pictures in this thread! I love growing peppers, though I have only one Jalapeno at the moment. It is producing some great tasting but rather _*spicy *_fruits.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 4, 2019)

These are some Hawaiian Chili Pepper plants I've been growing out from some seeds a friend on Molokai in the Hawaiian Islands sent to me from his plant in his yard. The bigger 3 are starting to get lots of little bloom sites coming in, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 4, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4389649


lovely! i miss cooking with them when i lived in hawaii


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 5, 2019)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> lovely! i miss cooking with them when i lived in hawaii


These are crazy f'en hot. Im gonna string em up for decoration.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 6, 2019)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> lovely! i miss cooking with them when i lived in hawaii


Those have such a deep red flavor, people out here still make chilli pepper water with those, as a cooking spice. How did you use them?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Sep 6, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Those have such a deep red flavor, people out here still make chilli pepper water with those, as a cooking spice. How did you use them?


Never did chili pepper water but I knew lots of folks that had their own recipe. I mostly used mine in curries and Thai dishes


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 7, 2019)

Finally got a rooted pepper plant back in my yard again, been going at it with gypsum & humic acid for the last month but it takes so damn long, the rain & sun made my yard super clay this year, pretty much forced me to dig a 3x3 and fill half of it with soil. Lost a few seedlings thanks to heavy rain and strong sun, a few pulled through though.

 
shishido & bell pepper in the pot, eggplant in the ground. Somehow I mixed them up, the bell pepper was supposed to hit the ground and the eggplant in the pot.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Finally got a rooted pepper plant back in my yard again, been going at it with gypsum & humic acid for the last month but it takes so damn long, the rain & sun made my yard super clay this year, pretty much forced me to dig a 3x3 and fill half of it with soil. Lost a few seedlings thanks to heavy rain and strong sun, a few pulled through though.
> 
> View attachment 4390960View attachment 4390965 View attachment 4390966
> shishido & bell pepper in the pot, eggplant in the ground. Somehow I mixed them up, the bell pepper was supposed to hit the ground and the eggplant in the pot.



Yikes! That does look like clay. Till in a load of compost next year. Looks like you need some organic matter mixed in with that.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Yikes! That does look like clay. Till in a load of compost next year. Looks like you need some organic matter mixed in with that.


Not really sure but, I don't think it gets any worse than volcanic soil. The level of iron & manganese out here can actually bring on toxicities with certain young species, our dirt is red to the surface and the ground pictured has 5 gallons of ewc & 10 gallons of soil lol, still it looks clay as fuck. I'm dying for some compost right now haha


----------



## dnt420 (Sep 10, 2019)

flowers


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2019)

Need to back off watering a tad. The Ghost plant is showing signs of wet feet. Habanero looks fine though lots of flowers coming on.


----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Need to back off watering a tad. The Ghost plant is showing signs of wet feet. Habanero looks fine though lots of flowers coming on. View attachment 4396469


Those look good.

My rain stopped about two weeks ago, but still I have peppers with bad spots. The bells and mini sweet seem to be the worse. Or maybe I'm just not picking them as often as they need.


----------



## klmmicro (Sep 20, 2019)

I got a Red Ghost Pepper plant today! They had a few Habanero plants as well, but they looked like they had been stressed. I have no idea what I am going to do with the fruit of this thing, but I am going to enjoy nurturing it along!


----------



## klmmicro (Sep 24, 2019)

Ghost Pepper transplanted. Grew about an inch! A simple soil grow, no thought of nutes yet. The new leaves are a lighter shade of green than my other peppers. Will Ghost Pepper plants really get to 36"? Not a big deal, but my Jalepeno is only about 18" tall, though it is a prolific producer so far.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 24, 2019)

My shishido is moving along nicely, i had a battle with leaf miners,white flies and went to fucking town with spinosad soap, seems to have worked.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 25, 2019)

Grew this one year in Fox Farm bag soil. It tasted as good as it looked.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 29, 2019)

Habenero fruiting.
 

Fresno chilli fruiting somewhere in here.


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 10, 2019)

I topped the Ghost Pepper plant a few days ago and it started sprouting shoots pretty quickly. It will likely move indoors when the temps drop.



The Jalapeno is going a little crazy with A LOT of fruit. There are likely 30 to 40 peppers in various stages of ripening. I have already picked like 50. Not bad!


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 12, 2019)

Does anyone recognize these peppers? They are small, thin skin with lots of seeds. Great taste and pretty spicy for about five minutes after eating. A friend dropped these off to me so that I could have some seeds to start for next year. He told me the plants grow to about 7 feet tall if they are not topped with thick strong stems. They grow year round and produce a lot of fruit continuously. The fruit sprouts green and mid development shifts to a purple and then red (which he says is the hottest stage). He does not know the species but has been growing them for years.


----------



## tikifire420 (Oct 13, 2019)

you should see my peach tree this year


----------



## Sherries (Oct 13, 2019)

Started a nice cayenne pepper plant it just started growing peppers


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 18, 2019)

Rain fucked my shit up lol, got hit with a passing storm last week.. eh still got 3 fat shishidos on the way.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)

Picked some Fresno peppers in hopes that it will fruit more. Habaneros are next, alot of em too. Ghost keeps dropping flowers. Even more so since the night temp has been in the 40s as of late. I'm tempted to chuck it in the compost pile.


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 18, 2019)

todays pick, 
my friends are ducking me.....say they full up with my peppers.

if anyone here wants to try a small free box of these super hots...message me your safe addy.


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

wascaptain said:


> todays pick,
> my friends are ducking me.....say they full up with my peppers.
> 
> if anyone here wants to try a small free box of these super hots...message me your safe addy.View attachment 4409848


You are rocking it. Would those peppers be good for seed? I could use a few seeds. I'm full up with hot peppers right now too.

The deer finally realized there was only fence around 3 sides of my garden. Last week they got all my melon vines and most of the sweet peppers. They left the hots alone.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 18, 2019)

Extra hot hybrid jalapenos: Jala-fuego.


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Extra hot hybrid jalapenos: Jala-fuego.
> View attachment 4409876


I'm going to save seeds from my Mammoth Jalapeno grown in the bed with habs. Should get a few good crosses.


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm going to save seeds from my Mammoth Jalapeno grown in the bed with habs. Should get a few good crosses.


So they are seeds from cross pollination? Sounds interesting!


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

klmmicro said:


> So they are seeds from cross pollination? Sounds interesting!


I have three jalapeno, two habs and a cayanne in the same bed. The seeds will have picked up a little pollen from the other plants. I did not collect and paint it on. You have to sprout a bunch and see which ones do what you want them to.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)

Habenero, ghost and fresno


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> You are rocking it. Would those peppers be good for seed? I could use a few seeds. I'm full up with hot peppers right now too.
> 
> The deer finally realized there was only fence around 3 sides of my garden. Last week they got all my melon vines and most of the sweet peppers. They left the hots alone.



my plants were open pollinated, so they may throw out crosses.

but i sure do have a plenty of seed stock. hit me up


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

wascaptain said:


> my plants were open pollinated, so they may throw out crosses.
> 
> but i sure do have a plenty of seed stock. hit me up


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 19, 2019)

I pulled my pepper plants and hung them to ripen a while back due to the crappy end of summer we've had here and the cold temps. They ripened up for the most part. I Made some Thai condiments out of the Thai peppers and I'm going to dry the rest.









Habanero's








From left to right. Thai chili's, cayenne, supposedly Carolina Reaper but I have my doubts. Still hotter than hell. 








I used my smoker to make Chipotle's out of the rest of the jalapeno's.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 20, 2019)

Just pulled this guy off, we mostly eat these green but they will ripen red & make a small kick, going to try it tomorrow before i pull more.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 23, 2019)

Trying to harden off this young bell for outdoor, I see it already made a friend..


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 26, 2019)

Got some pods


Dried them out and planted them...



I'm so excited...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 26, 2019)

shishkaboy said:


> Got some pods
> View attachment 4427511
> 
> Dried them out and planted them...
> ...


That orange thai is catchy, that's a nice cocktail of species, i would be happy too lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 26, 2019)

More bells coming up for me, this is just before i moved them outside. I also keep a tiny shishido as front porch ornament now lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 24, 2019)

bells and Fresno peppers still poppin.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 24, 2019)

Got my ghost peppers, chocolate scorpion, and Thais all dried out...


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 24, 2019)

shishkaboy said:


> Got my ghost peppers, chocolate scorpion, and Thais all dried out...
> 
> View attachment 4442635


Did some thai dragons a few years ago that were awesome. What are planning to do with them?
I made some pepper jelly with mine while fresh. Saved the choc habs for flakes that i am still using. Hella hot


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

Hatch.



Mini Sweet


----------



## Doomboy15 (Jun 10, 2020)

My leaves on pepper plants are yellowing a bit.. im in michigan and we have been in the 70-80's the last couple weeks. Should I still water twice a day or maybe a nutrient def? Their potted in miracle grow garden soil. I'll add pics later.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bell pepper plants in 5 gallon pots


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> My leaves on pepper plants are yellowing a bit.. im in michigan and we have been in the 70-80's the last couple weeks. Should I still water twice a day or maybe a nutrient def? Their potted in miracle grow garden soil. I'll add pics later.


Is it starting at the bottom? A foliar feed of epsom salts probably couldn't hurt. If you're in pots, peppers don't like wet roots. They can handle and like drying out some from time to time. It's better to be too dry than too wet with peppers and for that matter most plants.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 12, 2020)

If new growth is coming in twisted, is that nutrient related or bugs? Seems to go away if I hit them with a little wettable sulfur.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2020)

Purdy peppers boys. I only just two days ago set a nice jalapeno in the small garden I have here in s. AZ. Picked it up from W Mart...Poor thing had bent over and the side shoots pushed out and made me a three leader pepper plant. 
That and some Italian parsley. But the best part? It's only 106 outside.


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 14, 2020)

7 pot bubble, apocalypse scorpion, carolina reaper, goats weed, ghost but my ghost seems to be havinf alot of issues.. can anyone tell by the leaves if its a deficiency? im leaning towards root rot but i honestly cant tell she hasnt been watered in some time she was transplanted into a giant pot for her new home now all the new growth comes in all fucked up, plant is still trying to shell out flowers but foliage looks like absolute shit.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2020)

My three leader jalapino and a native pepper here we call Chiltepin. Its a tiny pepper about the size of a small jelly bean. The Scoville scale puts it at between 50k and 100k units depending on seasonal rain. And my Moringa plants donated by a friend. The cactus is a climbing one called dragon fruit. I hope it flowers this year.


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 18, 2020)

The carolina reaper, Brewed up some compost tea and growers recharge, cant wait to watch her blow up!!! been cutting flowers off so she can just grow big and beautiful.


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 20, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> If new growth is coming in twisted, is that nutrient related or bugs? Seems to go away if I hit them with a little wettable sulfur.


calcium


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2020)

My pepper feels inadequate. But this is in Michigan as of this morning:


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My pepper feels inadequate. But this is in Michigan as of this morning:
> View attachment 4601685


brother, pinch off the incoming flowers so it focuses on growing bigger.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2020)

john wishmyer said:


> brother, pinch off the incoming flowers so it focuses on growing bigger.


Thanks man, I only grew peppers once before and really have no idea what I am doing with them.


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Thanks man, I only grew peppers once before and really have no idea what I am doing with them.


no problem, they differ from plant to plant but one thing i have noticed is make sure to supplement a good fertilizer thats carries them from
vegg to early bloom and dont forget to supply them with calcium and magnesium you shohls
be good to go if you do it all right.


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Thanks man, I only grew peppers once before and really have no idea what I am doing with them.


I have always had trouble with sweet peppers. The tomatoes, no problem. Peppers seem more finicky. 
Not sure it its temps or what but they give me trouble. Hot peppers no problem.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2020)

I really am going to have to have a dedicated bed and start learning how each plant wants their watering, right now it is smack in the middle of two tomato plants so it is going to deal with more water than I think they want.


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I really am going to have to have a dedicated bed and start learning how each plant wants their watering, right now it is smack in the middle of two tomato plants so it is going to deal with more water than I think they want.


indeed! I currently have a ghost pepper that I over wintered and im trying to figure out what is wrong with it...the first year growing her was a breeze basically only had to water it n she would just produce tons, now new growth is coming in ugly and warped, i tried calcium and added aome langbinite for potassium now im just waiting to see.. i dont think its a fungal disease but who knows, i took cuttings just in case she doesnt make it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

Hatch are getting ready.


----------



## john wishmyer (Jun 23, 2020)

progress but not really, ghost peppper plant seems to be tossing out more foliage after i supplemented a tbs/gal of langbienite for potassium but foliage is still very ugly and warped with some that dont make it to full size ending up dying with brown spots, this tells me its calcium but im not even sure at this point i had added some chemical x for calcium but i think i need to findmyself some fast acting stuff, still don’t think i've figured my
problem gonna hit her with another microbe tea with some added growers recharge and hoping to set her back on track if this plant properly blooms she will be an insane producer of ghost peppers


----------



## BWestN2shoes (Jul 6, 2020)

What's wrong with my peppers?


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 11, 2020)

Some early pods coming on the chocolate habanero


My cayenne is loaded this year



Several other varieties mostly chinense starting to flower now.
This season cross: Chocolate Habanero X Cayenne (choc hab pollen on cayenne stigma)


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 11, 2020)

green bell pepper and tomato coming in


----------



## Doomboy15 (Jul 11, 2020)

Kung pao, scotch bonnet and jalapenos.


----------



## rastaculture (Aug 6, 2020)

My lemon drop great germination rate and very productive


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 6, 2020)

Taste buds??? Not anymore...
Carolina Reaper


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2020)

The wife was wanting some poppers, so I pulled a few weeds and look what I found.



Most of my peppers are at the river house, and I always forget pictures.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2020)

Balcony Hab's


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Balcony Hab's
> View attachment 4646209
> 
> View attachment 4646210


Lovely!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

Holy crap, this is a lot of peppers.?...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 7, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Kung pao, scotch bonnet and jalapenos.View attachment 4621497View attachment 4621498View attachment 4621499


I love scotch bonnet peppers. Have you ever had scotch bonnet ketchup from Jamaica? Drool


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 11, 2020)

About a week or so left before I have regrets 
Carolina Reaper


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 13, 2020)

Heres my two sugar rush peaches:



My first chili peppers. I already stopped pinching out the flowers from the other one because i dont want to give them too much space and they keep trying to put out flowers like crazy. Not sure if i should had kept taking off flowers from the other one for a while still.

Would feeding them some extra nitrogen stop them from trying to bud so much? Or any other tricks for the one i still want to grow bigger to not trying to flower so much?

Also if someone could tell me how exactly do the flowers stop the growing. Is it just on those branches that have the flowers on, or does it effect the whole plant if a pepper will start to develop?

Also how crucial it is to pick the flowers soon enough? And what is soon enough?


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

Hab a dab a do. . . . . .


----------



## DrKiz (Aug 13, 2020)

First try with peppers. Outdoors in coco.
California wonder (Didn’t know about removing flowers):



And Sweetheart Peppers:



I think I’ll continue again next summer. Start them early inside and trim off flowers.

I use the waste from my DTW to feed these.

Wrinkly leaves from heat or nutrient stress?

Usually the feed is around 1.6EC with 20% run off.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 14, 2020)

some pods coming along already. The early-finishing chocolate habs


a curly cayenne


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2020)

Got my first aji charapita. Good amount of heat. It’s about the size of a pea and the plants are really compact like a bonzai.


----------



## Killaki (Aug 16, 2020)

Jalapenos have been coming in real nice all summer.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 21, 2020)

Pepper update:
I've already been getting into the peppers, even when they're still a bit green. I just can't help it.

Trinidad Scorpion


The heat was incredible


A yellow habanero

My cayenne


Help me identify this pepper.
Originally, we thought it would be Philippine pepper Siling Labuyo, my gf got the seeds from her cousin who got them from the old country.
I don't think it's the philippine cultivar (the pods are already much too big)

It's just a small plant that I started late.
perhaps Tabasco?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 22, 2020)

My buddy gave me some Khangstarr Lemon Starrburst, and 7 pot Yellow primo seeds the other week. I tried to germinate some of the lemon starrburst but didn't get any action. I honestly don't know what I'd do with a bunch of super hot peppers if I did grow them out.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 22, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> My buddy gave me some Khangstarr Lemon Starrburst, and 7 pot Yellow primo seeds the other week. I tried to germinate some of the lemon starrburst but didn't get any action. I honestly don't know what I'd do with a bunch of super hot peppers if I did grow them out.


I'n my experience you're looking at 2 weeks minimum to see pepper seeds germinate. Have you given them enough time? KS LemonStarburst look like wonderful peppers.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah they’ve been in soil for over 3 weeks but I just read it can take a lot longer for the super hot peppers to germinate. 
It sounds like they recommend doing a pre-soak and then into a paper towel similar to sprouting cannabis seeds. I’ll try that next since I still have a good amount to play with.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2020)

Poinsettias


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

These are both bought plants. Not happy with how either of them did this season. My one big saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno outdid them in quantity and quality.



Young Cayenne in the raised bed are coming along. I've picked the two on the ends once and they are about ready to pick again. (the two in the crowded middle are fighting for light, so are smaller, but they do have green peppers on them)


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 23, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Heres my two sugar rush peaches:
> 
> View attachment 4652168


I stopped pinching flowers from the other one also, it just wanted to flower so badly that it was too much work pinching them all the time..


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 23, 2020)

Serano


----------



## Peder1 (Aug 23, 2020)

These are my Shishito and Jalapeños. Pictures taken a month ago. I also have some scorpions and super chilies.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 23, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Heres my two sugar rush peaches:
> 
> View attachment 4652168
> 
> ...


I'm growing these too and starting to get my first peppers coming in.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 23, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm growing these too and starting to get my first peppers coming in.
> 
> View attachment 4662824


Nice. Have you tasted any yet? I ate 3 of these my friend grew and really liked the taste.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 23, 2020)

Nope, it’s my first time growing these. What is the flavor like?


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 23, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Nope, it’s my first time growing these. What is the flavor like?


Hotness was perfect for eating them, like when you want to eat and not only burn your mouth. Not really mild either, if you dont like anything hot, then these will be too hot, but if you can eat something bit hot, these would be perfect for on top of a sandwich for example, or for cooking. Some parts on some of them did get pretty hit tho. Its been quite a while since i tasted them, but they had pretty unique taste to them, which balanced pretty perfect with its hotness. Im not any expert of peppers by any means, but often mild ones that i have tasted, dont have very strong taste overall, but are more watery like sweet peppers, these are not like that but you can taste that they have more tastes than just the semi-mild hotness.

I will definitely make some powder from them and see if their nice taste translates to it well.

Im sure you will like them!


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 24, 2020)

Some chili's, pablano and carolina reaper today


Getting ready to make some "hot beans and taters"


----------



## Doomboy15 (Aug 25, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Pepper update:
> I've already been getting into the peppers, even when they're still a bit green. I just can't help it.
> 
> Trinidad Scorpion
> ...


Kung pao peppers are them red ones


----------



## Doomboy15 (Aug 25, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Pepper update:
> I've already been getting into the peppers, even when they're still a bit green. I just can't help it.
> 
> Trinidad Scorpion
> ...


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 25, 2020)

No kidding? And all this time I thought they were cayennes, having grown these from seed several years now. The seeds from these came from pods I grew 2 years ago, last year I didn't grow these ones.

I did a cross where I pollinated them with a big, sturdy, productive chocolate habanero (store bought plant). Here is the pod with the same little envelope still on it after I had done the pollination.


Here is a better look at it

They are tasty too. There's a bit of heat, with these that make the lips tingle for some time after eating them, but not with burn of a chinense cultivar. 
The seeds are really nice, I'll probably pop some soon after they've dried enough and see what it turns out like inside


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 29, 2020)

Chilis


Gypsy bells

Pablano 

Various bell peppers 




Carolina Reaper


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

Raised bed peppers. I had to pull the sweet potato vines back. They are going crazy.



With a few off the deck, here is today's picking.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 30, 2020)

Brrr, it's starting to cool off already. Curse this Eastern Ontario weather! 
(time to start harvesting the ripe ones to give the green ones a chance)

Golden habs, chocolate habs, what I used to think was cayenne but may be kung pao, and trinidad scorpions.

All my reapers and scotch bonnets are still green. Also still a ways away from being ripe are the scotch brainstrain orange and numex bigjim. Plus my other mystery pepper which may be tabasco.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2020)

Still waiting on these Sugar Rush Peaches to turn color.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 1, 2020)

I think my peppers look like like something out of a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## GreenhouseGreen (Sep 13, 2020)

3 gal fabric pots with Jalapenos, Tabascos, and Golden Cayennes. Hopefully I'll be able to successfully overwinter these guys and have plants closer in size to some of the ones on this thread. Maybe move them up to 7 gal fabric pots next year. When I was a kid I remember us having a Tabasco bush the size of me that produced every year in our backyard. Maybe I can try planting it straight in the ground and try this here? I'm in a different zone 10 than I was as a kid. Still a zone 10, though.

The leaf damage was due to a real struggle I had with White Moth Caterpillars. They're still a problem but BT made them only a slight problem instead of the huge problem they were.



Anyone familiar with whatever happened to this one cayenne? Not sure if it was something I did wrong or if it just happens.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm satisfied with my peppers this year. They got off to a slow start but came around. I had to stake most of the plants up because they were falling over from all the fruit. I don't know what I'm going to do with it all. I've been picking green peppers for awhile. Usually I have people over for just visits and grilling and barbecues and they take some home but this year not a single social gathering so I have way more than I can use. 

I've had the dehydrator going for days drying tomatoes. I think I'm going to do a batch of green peppers to use later in soups and stuff. I'm making jerk marinade out of the habaneros which can be frozen and some Nam Pla Prik, Prik Namsom, and Nam Som Prik Dong with the Thai chili's that I'll put in small jars and refrigerate. Those condiments will last a 2 - 3 weeks but the Nam Som Prik Dong will last for months. The rest of the Thai chili's I'll freeze whole for later use if I have enough.

Some of my peppers. I crammed them in so I have several of each except just 1 habanero and Thai. 

Green








Yellow that haven't turned yellow







Jalapeno







Habanero







Thai


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm satisfied with my peppers this year. They got off to a slow start but came around. I had to stake most of the plants up because they were falling over from all the fruit. I don't know what I'm going to do with it all. I've been picking green peppers for awhile. Usually I have people over for just visits and grilling and barbecues and they take some home but this year not a single social gathering so I have way more than I can use.
> 
> I've had the dehydrator going for days drying tomatoes. I think I'm going to do a batch of green peppers to use later in soups and stuff. I'm making jerk marinade out of the habaneros which can be frozen and some Nam Pla Prik, Prik Namsom, and Nam Som Prik Dong with the Thai chili's that I'll put in small jars and refrigerate. Those condiments will last a 2 - 3 weeks but the Nam Som Prik Dong will last for months. The rest of the Thai chili's I'll freeze whole for later use if I have enough.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Our Jimmy Nardello's are doing great and our red bells are actually turning red.


----------



## .Smoke (Sep 13, 2020)

Some bells, poblanos, cayenne and reapers today


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2020)

Finally got to harvesting the peppers in the south gh.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 13, 2020)

Yesterday's jalapenos.


----------



## Spiderfarmerled (Sep 14, 2020)

Got a nice video, share with you


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Looking good. Our Jimmy Nardello's are doing great and our red bells are actually turning red.


Now only if buds could be washed as easily as peppers.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 14, 2020)

Spiderfarmerled said:


> Got a nice video, share with you


I've watched some videos from that guy. What I like about them is that they just use basic methods for growing. Nothing fancy. Just basic fertilizer epsom salts and what I found interesting is he sprays his plants with aspirin. Something I might look into next season. Great success using basic stuff. The same methods apply to cannabis. In fact getting a successful harvest of peppers is likely more difficult than growing cannabis.

But by growing with the KISS method "keep it simple stupid" and no I'm not calling anyone stupid, he gets great results. Too bad new cannabis growers can't understand that.

Edit:

"new cannabis growers" should be "all growers"


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)

Hurricane Sally's effects on my peppers.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 18, 2020)

Our peppers received a much needed bath this morning. Tomatoes i'm afraid have all mostly split because of the shower. Oh well I'll take spit tomatoes over fires and smokey air any day of the week!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> Hurricane Sally's effects on my peppers.View attachment 4687683
> View attachment 4687683


That just sucks. Not much else I can say. 



farmingfisherman said:


> Our peppers received a much needed bath this morning. Tomatoes i'm afraid have all mostly split because of the shower. Oh well I'll take spit tomatoes over fires and smokey air any day of the week!


I was out in the rain early picking tomatoes before they split. Some already had. Some of the cherry tomatoes split so much they're ready for the dehydrator. No need to slice in half.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Boonie peppers" They grow wild on Guam. Called Doni Sali, or bird peppers. small but potent. View attachment 4374415


I grow these regularly. This particular tree has a base stem bigger than my wife's wrist. Let me know if you need any seeds, I could mail you some.


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

I cleaned out my hole in the ground last week. Going to transplant some of the Mammoth Jalapeno and the one Cayenne today. I need the pots for citrus in a big way.


----------



## HOTS (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey guys & girls! My first post on RIU!!!

Sorry to be late to this thread & late in the season down here in Oz.

I've had Carolina Reapers & Naga Vipers going in coco in my greenhouse this past season (grown from seed-1st year):



The last of the Naga's (plant closest to the camera) are taking forever to ripen. Once they're done, I'm planning on cutting them all back to over-winter & create clones from the cuttings for next season.

Just about everything I've grown this year has been turned into hot sauces.

There's been quite a learning-curve trying to grow these babies hydroponically in 3-gal pots, but I reckon I've got a handle on it. They really don't like a lot of N-rich nutrients, so I'll back-off next season.

BIG props to a couple of people for providing me with seeds that I'll start around Sep/Oct inside & then go nuts with them.

Erm..... Yeah, I DO grow "other" plants, including the Devil's Lettuce....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Poontanger (Jun 8, 2021)

Yeah. Me too


----------



## HOTS (Jun 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4919169


Roger, could I perhaps request that you design not one, but TWO shrubberies for me?

Only one slightly higher so you get a two-level effect with a little path running in between them?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2021)

i'll get right on it, i think you'll particularly like the laurels...


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

We went down to the riverhouse walking and I remembered to take pictures. It will be the second picking when I get these and I'm already in the too many peppers mode.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> We went down to the riverhouse walking and I remembered to take pictures. It will be the second picking when I get these and I'm already in the too many peppers mode.
> 
> View attachment 4920905


looks almost like magnolia leaves on the ground,


----------



## Poontanger (Jun 11, 2021)

I grew these yellow capsicums last season,, I think in Uncle Sam land you call them peppers , the yellow ones are always about $4 a kilo more to buy in the supermarkets,, yes very sweet very tasty good size,,BUT, they did not yield very well maybe that's why a cost more to buy,, not sure I'll bother with them again,, as the big red ones yield twice as well,, where I am anyway


----------



## HOTS (Jun 11, 2021)

Poontanger said:


> I grew these yellow capsicums last season,, I think in Uncle Sam land you call them peppers , the yellow ones are always about $4 a kilo more to buy in the supermarkets,, yes very sweet very tasty good size,,BUT, they did not yield very well maybe that's why a cost more to buy,, not sure I'll bother with them again,, as the big red ones yield twice as well,, where I am anyway


'Can't remember where I heard it/read it, but some gardening guru advised not to waste your time growing capsicums, as the yeild is poor compared to what you put into the growing them. Much better-off just buying them from the supermarket (albeit at inflated prices) & put the time & effort into chillies instead.


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks almost like magnolia leaves on the ground,


I think they are mostly Water Oak. I go into work one day a week and do some make work. I've been doing a lot of raking lately. My Camry will hold 7 big bags of leaves, so that is how much I rake most weeks.


----------



## Poontanger (Jun 12, 2021)

HOTS said:


> 'Can't remember where I heard it/read it, but some gardening guru advised not to waste your time growing capsicums, as the yeild is poor compared to what you put into the growing them. Much better-off just buying them from the supermarket (albeit at inflated prices) & put the time & effort into chillies instead.


Well that may be so in some areas but definitely not mine,, usually I only need 6 red capsicum plants (they start green obviously) and I have plenty, and are giving them away,, all sorts of chillies grow hair very well to,, out of respect for my stomach I don't bother growing them


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 28, 2021)

Someone want to let me know if I should prune this Red Habanero or let er rip? Been unseasonably warm up in Alberta so all the vegetables are close to a month ahead of schedule already. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Northwood (Jun 29, 2021)

NSFW: I cut a yellow sweet bell pepper in half a while back, and found out it was pregnant:


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2021)

anyone ?


----------



## Poontanger (Jun 30, 2021)

Northwood said:


> NSFW: I cut a yellow sweet bell pepper in half a while back, and found out it was pregnant:
> 
> View attachment 4933465


you see that quite a lot when they are left on the bush for an extended period of time


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 2, 2021)

Sweet Banana peppers. 

They are my youngest daughter's favorite. 

10 months old, been growing in the window, producing peppers since November.

It is really cool when my little girl gets excited to cut and eat peppers from the plant. She likes them better than candy.


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934098
> anyone ?


Nope. I've grown Trinadad Scorpion before, but had never heard of this one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934098
> anyone ?


War Tricks eh? 
Nope nope nope


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934098
> anyone ?


i wouldn't eat that with your tongue, i grew up in Tn. and Mn.....neither noted for their spicy quisine


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jul 2, 2021)

HOTS said:


> Roger, could I perhaps request that you design not one, but TWO shrubberies for me?


Do you have low maintenance ones?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Do you have low maintenance ones?


No...shrubs are like women, and there are no low maintenance women...anywhere...ever....even butch lesbians have to touch up their crewcuts and roll up their shirt sleeves in front of the mirror


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jul 2, 2021)

Lol, now I'm picturing some lady getting ready for her date, ironing flannel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Lol, now I'm picturing some lady getting ready for her date, ironing flannel.


don't forget to polish that wallet chain....


----------



## xtsho (Jul 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4934098
> anyone ?


While I can appreciate a pepper that hot I personally have no use for them. I like hot and spicy but that pepper is over the top.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> While I can appreciate a pepper that hot I personally have no use for them. I like hot and spicy but that pepper is over the top.


those are for old people who have spent their whole life eating shit so hot it's killed 90% of their taste buds AND pain receptors.
i dated a korean girl a long time ago, and her grandma would eat shit so hot it was burning my eyes from across the table.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 3, 2021)

Maybe 5 or 6 more tomorrow. 

Better than a bag of twizzlers lol


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jul 3, 2021)

Just got this nifty little tool in the mail, so for shits and giggles measured the oomol/m2/s
of the pepper plant from the above picture. 

My location is at maximum sun right now ~ 15/9

Max reading pick up at window ~ 450

ave at window ~ 300

She sprouted last September and has been fruiting since November. All that time with less light than now. 

Kind of surprised me.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jul 3, 2021)

Mine are a year old. I saw some stuff about using a butter knife to shove down and sever roots forcing them to split. Sort of like topping, only bottoming I guess? 
stop thinking that and focus on the roots.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 5, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> Mine are a year old. I saw some stuff about using a butter knife to shove down and sever roots forcing them to split. Sort of like topping, only bottoming I guess?
> stop thinking that and focus on the roots.


The same concept is used on transplants, score the outside of the rootball a couple of times and you'll get more horizontal root spread.


----------



## Hammerrhoid (Jul 9, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> My first pepper pick of the season.
> 
> I have a few different type of pepper plants.
> 
> Won't be short the peppers


I love cayenne pepper, i put it on literally everything. My fruits arent ripe yet though. I ate a delicious garden salad of cherry tomatoes, cannabis leaves, and a delicious banana pepper. I love peppers.


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> No...shrubs are like women, and there are no low maintenance women...anywhere...ever....even butch lesbians have to touch up their crewcuts and roll up their shirt sleeves in front of the mirror


Wow !


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

The late peppers down at the field (at the riverhouse) are starting to fruit. Hatch is the most mature.



The Mammoth Jalapeno is still producing more than I can use. The rain is working on them too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> Wow !


i only say that because i've had several lesbian friends over the years, and i waited for them as long as i waited for any of the straight girls...my girlfriend has some kind of makeup that has tiny little bits of glitter in it. looks good on her, but then she kisses me and i go to the hardware or parts store with glitter on my face....so if they aren't making you wait for them in the bathroom, they're making you go to the bathroom to undo whatever they've done to you...


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 3, 2021)

KS Lemon Starrburst

this plant is crazy productive

JPGS


I hope we get more sun in August than we did in July 
for me pod season is just beginning. The Lemon Starrburst are delicous, about the same heat as a habanero.
I can already tell these Peach Ghost Scorpions are going to be scorchers.
This one hurt me


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 14, 2021)

Starting to harvest pods. They have amazing flavour, not quite a superhot, but they pack a bit more heat than a habanero. These will go towards making a nice fermented pepper sauce.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

When it comes to yield, size matters. 

Overwintered. . . . 



Late spring start. . . .


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Late spring, poor health and barely cared for during hospital stay. But we have a few getting there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Was just looking our plants over and found this on my son's mammoth jalapeno plant. Fungal for sure. Looks like I'm going nuclear with copper. My lemon trees are susceptible and my peonies are PM infected again. Fun never ends.


----------



## Northwood (Aug 20, 2021)

Has anyone seen this before? We were on holidays and after coming home we harvested this random red bell pepper. It has literally not a single seed in it, even an immature one, and almost no white stuff inside. The little pile consists of the stem and what I tore off from inside. I thought it was pretty weird.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Has anyone seen this before? We were on holidays and after coming home we harvested this random red bell pepper. It has literally not a single seed in it, even an immature one, and almost no white stuff inside. The little pile consists of the stem and what I tore off from inside. I thought it was pretty weird.
> 
> View attachment 4969147


More Monsanto "self terminating" Franken Food. 

It happens. I love the developed baby peppers I see in store greens. LOL.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

We have a couple three big tomato growers less than an hour away. They all have fields with peppers too. They let you go in and pick yourself. Now it's up to 8 or 9 dollars a bucket, but you can mix or match. Some squash and zukes too. Always good stuff. I've learned to take plenty of water, as I always try to see how many peppers I can eat in the field.

These guys have been around a long time. 









Home - Jackson Farms


From Our Farm To Your Table Are you looking for the freshest produce, direct from the farm? Jackson Farms is Northwest Florida’s sound choice for a variety of produce offerings for you and your family. Our relationship with agriculture over the years is based on techniques that have...



www.jacksonfarmsgrandridge.com





This one is pretty new. (2015) The wife likes this place a lot. She says the fields are easier to walk in.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 9, 2021)

A few on the way, since it's spring here in OZ:


Naga Viper seeds from my 2018 crop.

Moruga Scorpions courtesy of @Capman420

Birdseye's courtesy of Coles

I also tried to pop some 7-pot Pink & Yaki Blue's courtesy @LowRange but they didn't want to play.

'Decided to play Devil's Advocate & pop even more:


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Oct 11, 2021)

This year was my first attempt ever at growing peppers. Started indoors. Had cayenne, jalapenos, and habeneros.

This picture is the last jalapeno plant that I brought outside to see how it'd do. With almost zero care over the last month it's been still surviving. Pretty happy with it.


Picked a fresh jalapeno off this plant last night and chopped it up for my burritos. Fantastic flavor and heat! Liked it even more than my normal Sriracha sauce! Might even have to make the same for dinner tonight.


----------



## Northwood (Oct 12, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> This year was my first attempt ever at growing peppers. Started indoors. Had cayenne, jalapenos, and habeneros.
> 
> This picture is the last jalapeno plant that I brought outside to see how it'd do. With almost zero care over the last month it's been still surviving. Pretty happy with it.
> View attachment 5007772
> ...


I like them both green and red, and each has different uses in various salads, salsa and within dishes. Before they get red, many cultivars get black or brown first. It kinda makes one concerned the first time you see it. Lol


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Shishitos. Had a pot of some excellent soil with a male. And as soon as he was done, I threw a pepper in. Had some Aleppo and baby bells too. Next year I'm planning on throwing in more varieties. Maybe try to fight the bugs for some sweet corn...


----------



## Northwood (Nov 7, 2021)

I found this unusual looking Thai pepper while harvesting outdoors a few weeks ago:


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm still getting a few Mammoth Jalapeno and Cayenne from my bed. Also found some tomatoes in their raised bed, which I had stopped caring for a couple months ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

i just got tomato and pepper porn in the mail...i didn't garden last year, think i'll set up a couple of raised beds this year.....


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just got tomato and pepper porn in the mail...i didn't garden last year, think i'll set up a couple of raised beds this year.....
> View attachment 5046024


I'm sure I'll be getting some in the mail soon as well.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

My last haul around Nov 1.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> My last haul around Nov 1.View attachment 5046057


nice, i need to get my garden going again this year, was too busy last year


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> My last haul around Nov 1.View attachment 5046057


Nice haul. I won't comment on the Bud Light.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice, i need to get my garden going again this year, was too busy last year


Yes ,I ended up hand watering 75 tomatoes and about 30 peppers .Not one damn rain until tomatoes were almost gone.60 gal twice a week.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Nice haul. I won't comment on the Bud Light.


One reason that pic aint already here .Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> Yes ,I ended up hand watering 75 tomatoes and about 30 peppers .Not one damn rain until tomatoes were almost gone.60 gal twice a week.


good exercise...i'm just gonna run a couple of 4x8 raised beds and maybe a few 5 gallon buckets, not much more room than that, thinking 4 tomatoes, 4 peppers, some cucumbers, and i'm gonna try to grow a freakin big ass pumpkin this year, when it gets going good, i'm going to dose it with Giberelic acid...last time i did that the pumpkin got up over 50 pounds before the fucking bears ate one side of it out....and still had two months to grow. this year i'm going to spread some moth balls around, hopefully that will deter the bears


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

I use a landscape fabric and a weed burner with a soup can to make holes on top of finished beds.Plant with bulb planter.Watering is Pita when foliage covers everything.Have a waterer with a literal waterline to inject near the stalk under the fabric.I must find a better system.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good exercise...i'm just gonna run a couple of 4x8 raised beds and maybe a few 5 gallon buckets, not much more room than that, thinking 4 tomatoes, 4 peppers, some cucumbers, and i'm gonna try to grow a freakin big ass pumpkin this year, when it gets going good, i'm going to dose it with Giberelic acid...last time i did that the pumpkin got up over 50 pounds before the fucking bears ate one side of it out....and still had two months to grow. this year i'm going to spread some moth balls around, hopefully that will deter the bears


We should be in similar zones .7 here in central Va


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> I use a landscape fabric and a weed burner with a soup can to make holes on top of finished beds.Plant with bulb planter.Watering is Pita when foliage covers everything.Have a waterer with a literal waterline to inject near the stalk under the fabric.I must find a better system.


i haven't tried them outside, but i use blumats inside and like them. i may get some more and try them outside this year


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> We should be in similar zones .7 here in central Va


we're 7a here, if you get over closer to the mountains it can quickly drop down to a 6a


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we're 7a here, if you get over closer to the mountains it can quickly drop down to a 6a


Same here


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good exercise...i'm just gonna run a couple of 4x8 raised beds and maybe a few 5 gallon buckets, not much more room than that, thinking 4 tomatoes, 4 peppers, some cucumbers, and i'm gonna try to grow a freakin big ass pumpkin this year, when it gets going good, i'm going to dose it with Giberelic acid...last time i did that the pumpkin got up over 50 pounds before the fucking bears ate one side of it out....and still had two months to grow. this year i'm going to spread some moth balls around, hopefully that will deter the bears


Ga3 on pumpkins? Hmm, might have to play around with that. The lady always wants me to grow pumpkins. We never eat them she just wants the big ones for decoration.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 13, 2021)

Guy here uses the supersystem and grows them on pallets.Giant ones.He somehow make one plant root into multiple hills and there is a superbloom,maybe a double im not sure.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

I planted pepper and tomato seeds a couple three weeks ago. I've cupped up about a dozen of the tomatoes, and just now getting the first sprouts on the peppers. Hatch and Mini Sweet are the most represented at this point. I'll cup a few of them the next camp night. As soon as I think they are tough enough, I'll put them in the underground green house.

The Mammoth Jalapeno I started about this time last year did real well.


----------



## magnetik (Dec 14, 2021)

tried some growbucket sip inserts with some rando peppers outdoors this year.. also tried some in grow bags.. both turned out decently. had some really gnarly looking superhots.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 14, 2021)

magnetik said:


> tried some growbucket sip inserts with some rando peppers outdoors this year.. also tried some in grow bags.. both turned out decently. had some really gnarly looking superhots.
> 
> View attachment 5046457
> View attachment 5046458
> View attachment 5046459


Jerk Chicken time


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Hatch and Mini Sweet are the most represented at this point.


But Cali Wonder Bells are making a run along the rail.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 15, 2021)

A round of hand watered heirlooms


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

No pictures, but I cupped up about two dozen pepper plants last night. Mostly Hatch with lesser amounts of Cayenne, Cali Wonder Bells and Mini Sweets.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello everyone. Just recently started an indoor vegetable herbs room and seem to be having a problem germinating my peppers 

Never done this before most of my other veggies r up but none of the peppers. Do they need heat mats, more time or someone other than me lol?


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Hello everyone. Just recently started an indoor vegetable herbs room and seem to be having a problem germinating my peppers
> 
> Never done this before most of my other veggies r up but none of the peppers. Do they need heat mats, more time or someone other than me lol?


I did pepper and tomato at the same time (in the trays above) and the peppers took about a week longer than the tomatoes. I've been in the 70's, so no need for heat pads here.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 17, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Hello everyone. Just recently started an indoor vegetable herbs room and seem to be having a problem germinating my peppers
> 
> Never done this before most of my other veggies r up but none of the peppers. Do they need heat mats, more time or someone other than me lol?


Peppers take quite a bit longer IMO almost twice as long to start. 8-10 weeks vs 4-6 for Tomatoes.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 18, 2021)

Finally popped. My first pepper plant ever. Scotch bonnet.


----------



## Northwood (Dec 19, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Finally popped. My first pepper plant ever. Scotch bonnet.


Great to hear you're now the proud parent of a scotch bonnet!

Scotch bonnets are a cultivar of the Capsicum chinense species which can be stubborn to germinate. The optimal temperature for germination is 85°F (30°C) with any of those types, so a heat mat definitely speeds things up. Below 80°F they can take weeks to germinate. I almost threw out my planted Ghost tray (also a C. chinense species) after 3 weeks of waiting and seeing nothing. I didn't use a heat mat. Glad I waited another week or two. Lol


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 19, 2021)

Will break out the heat mat thanks. Got to rearrange this veggie room and add some hardware. 

Still waiting on Tabasco, mini bells and corbaci peppers. 

This will be rewarding


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Dec 26, 2021)

Popped a few Peppers four or so weeks ago. No idea what they are, or what I'm doing as they were from a random seed pack. Hoping there's some semi hots in there. Popped the seedlings in a 2x2 with a 120w quantum board for two weeks and then put them outside. All up there's like 6 smaller plants and 3 bigger plants of unknown type.


I need to up pot, would you guys suggest a raised garden bed, a rectangular planter or pots?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 26, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Popped a few Peppers four or so weeks ago. No idea what they are, or what I'm doing as they were from a random seed pack. Hoping there's some semi hots in there. Popped the seedlings in a 2x2 with a 120w quantum board for two weeks and then put them outside. All up there's like 6 smaller plants and 3 bigger plants of unknown type.
> View attachment 5054474View attachment 5054475View attachment 5054476View attachment 5054477View attachment 5054478
> 
> I need to up pot, would you guys suggest a raised garden bed, a rectangular planter or pots?


You popped these only 4-ish weeks ago & they're already showing flowers?????? I wanna know what kind of secret sauce you're feeding them! You'd have to be in the Southern Hemisphere, right?

I popped some Birds-eye, Habanero Red & Naga Viper seeds a few months ago & have only just up-potted them today & they're tiny by comparison.

I know chillies are a non-photoperiod plant, but that's just astonishing!


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Dec 27, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> You popped these only 4-ish weeks ago & they're already showing flowers?????? I wanna know what kind of secret sauce you're feeding them! You'd have to be in the Southern Hemisphere, right?
> 
> I popped some Birds-eye, Habanero Red & Naga Viper seeds a few months ago & have only just up-potted them today & they're tiny by comparison.
> 
> I know chillies are a non-photoperiod plant, but that's just astonishing!


Yep. In Qld Australia. Middle of summer here. They aren't as big as they look. Those smaller pots are only 2.5 and 4L, and the bigger pots are only 10" (9L)

Here's one back on the 25th of November. The smaller ones hadn't popped yet. So five weeks now give or take a couple of days. 


I've heard chilli's like hot weather, but I didn't think they would take this well. I think they liked the tent to begin with. 

I'm hoping there's some habenero or hotter in there, but the smaller/flowering ones look like some type of dwarf chilli, and I don't kno about the rest. Funny as the tallest one is in one of the smallest pots too. I was actually wondering if it was normal to flower this early/small.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 27, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Yep. In Qld Australia. Middle of summer here. They aren't as big as they look. Those smaller pots are only 2.5 and 4L, and the bigger pots are only 10" (9L)
> 
> Here's one back on the 25th of November. The smaller ones hadn't popped yet. So five weeks now give or take a couple of days.
> View attachment 5054537
> ...


Ah, there you go then - bloody banana-bender! No wonder you're getting such magnificent growth results.

I'm on top of a mountain just out of Melbourne, so everything is slow to start & slow to grow down here.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 28, 2021)

Side by side cold frame starts for Peppers and Tomatoes this season past.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 6, 2022)

First Peppers showing on the smaller plants.




This was them 12 days ago.


I know zero about Peppers. Does anyone have a rough idea what these are by structure alone? I've had a few people tell me they are overfed due to the dark greens, but I'm using a $6 potting mix and haven't fed anything supplemental yet.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> First Peppers showing on the smaller plants.
> View attachment 5061491
> View attachment 5061490
> View attachment 5061492
> ...


Not a lot of peppers grow up. So it shouldn't be too hard to figure it out once the fruit starts to ripen. Thai are the most common of those.

Pepper does not like the soil as hot as tomatoes. But I think yours is alright.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jan 6, 2022)

bottom left is a jalapeno that's been cut way back. Bottom middle is a hawaiian pepper, bottom right is a hybrid of the hawaiian and jalapeno. inside the tent are celery and broccoli. I had to bring everything inside since the temp dropped to freezing last night. I love the hawaiian peppers.... they have a nice spicy sweet smokey flavor. The hybrid is more jalapeno like.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pepper plot from last year in July. We usually do 80+ varieties every year. I comes out to 60 hot peppers and 20 different sweets.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)

My hot peppers are not keeping up this season. (I actually bought a six pack of Jalapeno) I've got a bed of mini sweets and cali wonder bells at the sandhill garden. . . . . .


as well as the riverhouse.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Mar 28, 2022)

I've not tried the Fatalii Yellow yet, they look like yellow Ghost Peppers but not quite as hot.

I was surprised to find Reapers and Ghost pepper plants locally last year but got burned by
a bug infestation. 

Back to seeds.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Mar 31, 2022)

Naga Vipers up the back are doing well. The Habanero in the foreground, not so much. The Hab's aren't really cutting it for me.

Birdseye are starting to ripen. 'Should've topped them when they were younger, but it's just a learning experience.


I'm going to take cuts of the best-producing plants to maintain over winter.

Erm..... Yeah, there are a few "other" plants in the greenhouse.......


----------



## go go kid (Mar 31, 2022)

Polyuro said:


> Hello everyone. Just recently started an indoor vegetable herbs room and seem to be having a problem germinating my peppers
> 
> Never done this before most of my other veggies r up but none of the peppers. Do they need heat mats, more time or someone other than me lol?


were in the uk, and we use heated propagators to start all our peppers and tomatoes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2022)

Mine are barely not stretching. Still rain snow mix around here. Come on 45F lows.


----------



## cues (Mar 31, 2022)

Also from the UK and I also use a heated propagator. Got a little 10w burple I use sometimes to start them off. Generally grow peppers, tomatoes, basil and coriander in two x 2x4 foot flood and drain tables in an East-facing conservatory. Also a Wilma system. Mainly got spring onions and runner bean seedlings in there atm though. This years seedlings are still indoors in coco. Outside I have a solar powered nft gutter system i use for growing strawberries, courgettes, cucumbers and water mint.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Mar 31, 2022)

go go kid said:


> were in the uk, and we use heated propagators to start all our peppers and tomatoes


Believe it or not, my whole weed-growing journey started because I wanted to be able to start chilli & tomato seedlings indoors early in the season (I live on top of a mountain outside of Melbourne, Australia, where we have relatively cold winters & occasional snowfalls).

I started researching inside growing & guess which is the most widely indoor-grown plant, with lots of information????

The rest is history........


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 19, 2022)

almost got enough of these 7 pot yellow primo peppers to make a nice batch of some ultra hot sauce. The plant was sick for a while but I pruned it way back and it has recovered nicely and now is about 6ft tall with a decent amount of peppers starting to get ripe. The red pepper is a mystery pheno that is decently hot but nothing compared to the yellows.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

I transplanted a few pepper plants this morning. Four cayenne and one each of hab and (not pictured) hatch.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Apr 19, 2022)

Harvest time!

These are a couple of the Naga Vipers that I grew in coco/perlite this year from seeds I collected in 2018. They were all from the same batch of pods that were all small & yellow back then, but a few plants this year have produced chocolate-coloured fruit & some of the pods are around the 8-10cm mark. If there was ever any doubt that Naga's are an unstable 3-way hybrid, it's been proved to my satisfaction (I actually prefer the chocolate ones).



I also collected a few Habanero's, but I'm not happy with them (that's the red ones that look nothing like a regular Hab.) & a swag of Birdseyes.


I can forsee a big batch of Salsa Roja & an even bigger batch of NV hot sauce in my future (something to do whilst I'm in iso. from fucking Covid).


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 20, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> I also collected a few Habanero's, but I'm not happy with them (that's the red ones that look nothing like a regular Hab.) & a swag of Birdseyes.
> 
> 
> I can forsee a big batch of Salsa Roja & an even bigger batch of NV hot sauce in my future (something to do whilst I'm in iso. from fucking Covid).


I like making crunchy garlic chili oil with the birdseyes. Put that shit on everything.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2022)

Well I'm keeping mine in pots for a bit longer. Lows n the 20's mid week. And greenhouse is a shed it seems this year.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 25, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Harvest time!
> 
> These are a couple of the Naga Vipers that I grew in coco/perlite this year from seeds I collected in 2018. They were all from the same batch of pods that were all small & yellow back then, but a few plants this year have produced chocolate-coloured fruit & some of the pods are around the 8-10cm mark. If there was ever any doubt that Naga's are an unstable 3-way hybrid, it's been proved to my satisfaction (I actually prefer the chocolate ones).
> 
> ...


The pepper. Such beautiful fruit. They just don't look like something that has the potential to bring so much pain.




waterproof808 said:


> I like making crunchy garlic chili oil with the birdseyes. Put that shit on everything.


I have a Thai chili I've been growing for a few years and saving seed each year that I use to make Prik Nam Pla. I don't know what specific pepper it is as Thai Chili is a pretty broad description since so many peppers from that region all go by the name Thai Chile. 

Anyway, this stuff is good on anything as well. Chilis, fish sauce, lime juice, garlic, a little sugar. It's delicious just on a bowl of plain rice.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 29, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The pepper. Such beautiful fruit. They just don't look like something that has the potential to bring so much pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, i love that stuff. I just started fermenting a batch of 7 pot yellow primos. They are waaaaaayyy too hot for my tastebuds, so hopefully the ferment will mellow them out some.


----------



## Bishop12 (Apr 30, 2022)

I started germinating my pepper seeds for this year! Super excited. In addition to the tomatoes (photo below), I've got some 7 pot douglah, habanero, jalapeno, scorpion, and scotch bonnet peppers germinating. Over the last couple of years, I've found that the jalapenos grow nicely in the new england summer, but I've had problems with the hotter varieties. Does anyone else have this experience as well? I'm going to try again this year, but also going to reserve a few seedlings to grow indoors.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 30, 2022)

Bishop12 said:


> I started germinating my pepper seeds for this year! Super excited. In addition to the tomatoes (photo below), I've got some 7 pot douglah, habanero, jalapeno, scorpion, and scotch bonnet peppers germinating. Over the last couple of years, I've found that the jalapenos grow nicely in the new england summer, but I've had problems with the hotter varieties. Does anyone else have this experience as well? I'm going to try again this year, but also going to reserve a few seedlings to grow indoors.


I've been growing hot peppers for many years now. I haven't noticed any difference between ghost, scorpion, or reapers vs habaneros as far as growth and health other than the ultra-hots take a bit longer to mature. I feed all the hot peppers the same: Maxibloom @ ~ 2-2.5 EC



One of the three plants in the large planter box is an habanero, the other two are a scorpion and a NC reaper. All grew very similar in the same conditions.


----------



## Bishop12 (Apr 30, 2022)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## TerryTeacosy (May 7, 2022)

Cut/pulled the last of my Naga Viper & Birdseye's today before taking cuts for next season.



I can forsee hot sauce from the Naga's & a big batch of chilli pickle with the birdseye's (a-la Charmain Solomon's iconic recipe) tomorrow.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

Slow poke hab has it's first bloom.



Store bought Mammoth Jalapeno. (I have a dozen or so saved seed MJ's about ready for transplant now)



Big storm yesterday blew over all the store bought regular Jalapeno. I used some repurposed sign stands for supports.



The taller Hatch also blew over.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2022)

I have a dozen or so Cayenne plants. Most are a little younger than this one, but I foresee lots of pepper sauce in my future.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Aug 26, 2022)

'Tis the time of year in Aus. when one's mind turns to germinating a few seeds for the upcoming summer:


I also have some seeds forgotten for 12 years, but I figure WTF - just give 'em a go & see what happens.

Hmmm...... decisions......decisions........


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2022)

@TerryTeacosy . A friend brought me some Penis Peppers back from Hawaii about 5 years ago. I lost them somewhere in my garage for a couple of years and found them when I was reorganizing. Then I brought them in the house and forgot about them for another 2 years. Dug 'em up last year (again) and decided to keep them with my other seeds for this year. So far they've been the best pepper plants of the bunch. I was pretty surprised they did so well as I'm in Northern Canada.


----------



## chillkoots (Aug 27, 2022)

jalapeno and a big bertha


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 27, 2022)

Round two of picking today
Ghost, Scorpion, Habanero, Reapers, and Fatalli
Fatalli's are supposed to be yellow and smooth but on 2/3 plants
they're red with gnarly texture, kinda cool.
Roughly a 1/2 gal. of future hot sauce there


----------



## xtsho (Aug 27, 2022)

So this is odd. A few years back I bought a Thai chili. I know there are many types of Thai chilis but I'm referring to the standard slender ones that are common in the Asian markets at least here in the USA.

I saved seed from that first plant and have been growing them and saving seed ever since. This year I'm growing six plants. All of the plants are doing fine and putting out peppers. But one of them is now growing peppers with the tail pointing up. I thought it was interesting to see. The one pepper started with peppers hanging down and then decided it wanted them to point up.

This is one of the other five peppers with the peppers hanging down.







This one decided to grow its peppers the other way.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 28, 2022)

That one pointing up is how the Super Chili Hybrids grow. Nifty.

Can peppers cross pollinate?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Aug 28, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Can peppers cross pollinate?


I'd speculate that bees would be best-placed to answer that question for you.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That one pointing up is how the Super Chili Hybrids grow. Nifty.
> 
> Can peppers cross pollinate?


Yes of course. Peppers are like cannabis. People just keep crossing them with different varieties and coming up with new names.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That one pointing up is how the Super Chili Hybrids grow. Nifty.
> 
> Can peppers cross pollinate?


Yes. I had mini sweets too close to cayenne and the seeds were hot. I didn't plant any of them, but I assume they were a cross.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That one pointing up is how the Super Chili Hybrids grow. Nifty.
> 
> Can peppers cross pollinate?


There are lots of chilis that grow that way. I just thought it strange that after years of growing these with seed saved from the previous year one pepper decided to grow that way. I thought about cross pollination but the only other peppers I've grown were cayenne, jalapeno, bell, habanero, serrano, and poblano since I've been growing these. I'm sure it's just some of the early genetics showing up. The Thai I started with was obviously a hybrid. Most Thai chilis actually point up so after successive generations this trait surfaced.


----------



## RottyRzr (Aug 28, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Round two of picking today
> Ghost, Scorpion, Habanero, Reapers, and Fatalli
> Fatalli's are supposed to be yellow and smooth but on 2/3 plants
> they're red with gnarly texture, kinda cool.
> ...


Im finding out more and more that those that grow weed also grow and like hot peppers. I was at the grow shop recently and those guys are growing hot peppers in the store!
Anyway, I've been growing hot peppers for years. I've tried many vendors' seeds for Carolina Reaper but haven't gotten any with the stingers. I mean they were all hot as hell and made some good sauce and powder. Just not the correct pheno as a lot of pictures show. Do you remember where you got your seeds?


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


> There are lots of chilis that grow that way. I just thought it strange that after years of growing these with seed saved from the previous year one pepper decided to grow that way. I thought about cross pollination but the only other peppers I've grown were cayenne, jalapeno, bell, habanero, serrano, and poblano since I've been growing these. I'm sure it's just some of the early genetics showing up. The Thai I started with was obviously a hybrid. Most Thai chilis actually point up so after successive generations this trait surfaced.



Appreciate the feedback. Also yours @injinji . I've only started doing my own seeds 2 years ago so I'm just starting to understand the different variables.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2022)

Last week we dried some peppers in the oven. We have a double oven with the divider between top and bottom. To use the dehydrate feature you have to take out the divider, so we went ahead and did three trays at once. (one tray of cayenne not pictured) 



Twelve hours later. . . . I still have to run them through the coffee grinder.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 28, 2022)

RottyRzr said:


> Im finding out more and more that those that grow weed also grow and like hot peppers. I was at the grow shop recently and those guys are growing hot peppers in the store!
> Anyway, I've been growing hot peppers for years. I've tried many vendors' seeds for Carolina Reaper but haven't gotten any with the stingers. I mean they were all hot as hell and made some good sauce and powder. Just not the correct pheno as a lot of pictures show. Do you remember where you got your seeds?




I got them from a place called Waylandchiles.com, via Amazon

The Carolina Reapers (from multiple vendors) I've grown aren't particularly uniform; the shape in particular seems quite variable. I think this is due to the fact that it's a relatively new cross (red hab and ghost iirc)

The Trinidad Scorpions generally have the stingers and the two often look quite similar

Both are really tasty and ridiculously hot


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2022)

I don't know how authentic my Carolina Reaper plant is but the peppers have stingers. I didn't grow it from seed I bought a 4" potted seedling. It came from a local wholesaler here in the Willamette Valley. I bought it in the garden section at a local hardware store.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I don't know how authentic my Carolina Reaper plant is but the peppers have stingers. I didn't grow it from seed I bought a 4" potted seedling. It came from a local wholesaler here in the Willamette Valley. I bought it in the garden section at a local hardware store.


Looks exactly like Reapers I've been growing for the past few years


----------



## Killaki (Sep 1, 2022)

Here's my jalapeno I've been collecting seeds from for the last few years. I tried sweet peppers this year but the seedlings didn't survive when I went out of town earlier in the year. I'll try them again next year and I might also plant multiple jalapeno seeds from years past and compare. This year was funky, and everything outside seemed a little sad.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2022)

So I have another Thai pepper that's starting to have the peppers growing upwards. It's late in the season so maybe it's just normal but I've never observed it on these pepper seeds before. 

I've also done a couple of crosses and am hoping they take. I did a Carolina Reaper pollen to a Thai chili and I also did the Sicilian peppers I've just started growing to a Thai as well. There's quite a bit more hands on work involved with crossing peppers than there is with cannabis. We'll see how things go with that.

I'm also going to dig up a green/red pepper and use it to graft on some branches from the other peppers and bring it inside under lights along with an indeterminate beefsteak I have in a pot that's just starting to flower. I'm hoping for a few tomatoes over the winter. I'm grafting the Reaper, Thai, and Sicilian. I'm prepared for failure.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 8, 2022)

Scorpion Peppers


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 8, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5194828View attachment 5194829


Just fill it with vinegar?

I think I'll try something similar. 
I've already made over a gallon of hot sauce, have a gallon of dried peppers; some pickled ones might be nice


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 8, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Just fill it with vinegar?
> 
> I think I'll try something similar.
> I've already made over a gallon of hot sauce, have a gallon of dried peppers; some pickled ones might be nice


Almost. I grew the carrots and garlic. Bought vidalia's. 

But seriously. I use Heinz pickling vinegar. It is proper acidity. Label will explain quick pickle process. I add turmeric, white pepper and cumin.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 8, 2022)

Damn, every variety of peppers I have are all still green. Everything here is late. My Thai, Sicilian, and Carmen are all green. Lots of peppers but they're not turning red. My Carolina Reapers are also all still green. Spring here was not good for the garden so everything got planted late so I guess they'll ripen late. They're all still blooming quite a bit and setting peppers still.

I'm going to be making some fermented hot sauces this year.


----------



## Killaki (Sep 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Damn, every variety of peppers I have are all still green. Everything here is late. My Thai, Sicilian, and Carmen are all green. Lots of peppers but they're not turning red. My Carolina Reapers are also all still green. Spring here was not good for the garden so everything got planted late so I guess they'll ripen late. They're all still blooming quite a bit and setting peppers still.
> 
> I'm going to be making some fermented hot sauces this year.


Same in my area, at least for me and my neighbors. Must be a western thing.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm in the Midwest. I usually get the first red ones early August and it ramps up pretty quickly, by Sept. it's hard to keep up.
I started seeds early March


May 26th 

Aug 10th

Aug 25th

Aug 25th


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 8, 2022)

These Super Chili Hybrids are having a good time. Had rain and cooler weather the last couple days. 24 - 27 °C this weekend. This was a nice year of growing. Already have 3 bags of Peppers frozen.


----------



## oodawg (Sep 20, 2022)

Tag said Carolina reaper I though the reapers were supposed to have more of a tail though?


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 20, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Tag said Carolina reaper I though the reapers were supposed to have more of a tail though?
> View attachment 5200585


I have some 7 pot yellows that grow just like this, and every now and then I will get a few with nice tails on them but not always.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 20, 2022)

I've been growing Carolina Reapers and Trinidad Scorpions for a while.

The Reapers often don't have the tails which the Scorpions usually do

The Reapers are a more recent cross and the peppers are far less uniform; purely aethetics - the peppers themselves are absolute fire.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 21, 2022)

We've been having 20 - 22°C temperatures during the day but it's cooling off in the single digits at night. My little Red Habanero pot gets wrapped in a warm blanket and put in the garage at night. Then back out during the day. Waiting for that big green one to turn. Took the pic to make the plant look mightier than it is.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm considering a seed experiment with this one. This is the first offspring from the store bought one, and I'm figuring maybe it's showing some tendencies already. It was really, really, really, slow from seed but the pepper I got it from was small. This one is small as well, but I picked maybe 2 or 3 peppers the size of these ones. There are a couple here that are quite a bit bigger than that one.

Idears?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 22, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm considering a seed experiment with this one. This is the first offspring from the store bought one, and I'm figuring maybe it's showing some tendencies already. It was really, really, really, slow from seed but the pepper I got it from was small. This one is small as well, but I picked maybe 2 or 3 peppers the size of these ones. There are a couple here that are quite a bit bigger than that one.
> 
> Idears?


What's the objective with experimenting with the plant that is very slow to develop and has yielded just a few peppers?
Not to denigrate your efforts, just genuine curiosity.

This habanero is nothing special, a neglected leftover in a 2 gal pot.
Its probably yielded a hundred peppers so far and plenty more to harvest despite losing a few branches from falls off the table.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> We've been having 20 - 22°C temperatures during the day but it's cooling off in the single digits at night. My little Red Habanero pot gets wrapped in a warm blanket and put in the garage at night. Then back out during the day. Waiting for that big green one to turn. Took the pic to make the plant look mightier than it is.
> 
> View attachment 5201240


Oh come on. Bud Light? Nooooooo!


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Oh come on. Bud Light? Nooooooo!


I've grown accustomed to piss water swill. What can I say?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I've grown accustomed to piss water swill. What can I say?


Say that you're next beer purchase will be something like this.  







Just joking. If that's what you like to drink then drink it with pride. I got hooked on microbrews during the beer revolution back in the 80's here in Portland and have been drinking it ever since.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 22, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> What's the objective with experimenting with the plant that is very slow to develop and has yielded just a few peppers?
> Not to denigrate your efforts, just genuine curiosity.
> 
> This habanero is nothing special, a neglected leftover in a 2 gal pot.
> ...


Good point. I want to see what will happen if I apply slightly different conditions to this one from seed. It's more for curiosity than anything. I'm probably going to order some seeds from a decent source as well. Not sure if it'll be Habanero's yet though. We're in a cooler climate zone so I may have to check out some options. I'm assuming you're way down South.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 22, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Good point. I want to see what will happen if I apply slightly different conditions to this one from seed. It's more for curiosity than anything. I'm probably going to order some seeds from a decent source as well. Not sure if it'll be Habanero's yet though. We're in a cooler climate zone so I may have to check out some options. I'm assuming you're way down South.


Good luck
Peppers readily cross-pollinate, you might get something interesting.
I had some mexibells last year; a small bell pepper with a bit of heat
I'm in the midwest but do start things indoors by March


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Good luck
> Peppers readily cross-pollinate, you might get something interesting.
> I had some mexibells last year; a small bell pepper with a bit of heat
> I'm in the midwest but do start things indoors by March


I have all mine besides the mammoth jalapeno in close proximity to each other. 

Just a past time as beyond my heat levels. I gave them away a few times. Now no takers. LOL. Pat my own back. Making dried chillis.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2022)

I was out in the garden and decided to eat one of the Thai peppers. Even though it was still green it was hotter than shit. I experienced some mild pain for awhile but then once the pain was gone I felt great. Better than I did before I ate the pepper. 

I won't be just nibbling from the garden with the Carolina Reapers. I only grew those so I could get someone else to eat them. No way I'm touching those. I'll make some hot sauce and use them for that but there is no way in hell I'm eating one raw like I did with the Thai. I've been down that road before and there is no place to turn around. I have no desire to revisit that scenario.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2022)

Speaking of eating hot peppers. I was dating a lady years ago and her son ate the Great Balls of Fire at a local restaurant called Salvador Molly's. It didn't take long for him to end up in the bathroom laying on the floor in the fetal position next to the toilet. His mom was really worried about him but I just laughed. She wasn't impressed with my laughter. I caught hell for it. We parted ways shortly after. I laughed then as well.


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Good luck
> Peppers readily cross-pollinate, you might get something interesting.
> I had some mexibells last year; a small bell pepper with a bit of heat
> I'm in the midwest but do start things indoors by March


I saved seeds from two Mammoth Jalapeno peppers yesterday. The plant is next to my hab'ish so I'm hoping for a little more heat. The last round of poppers I saved lots of f4 MJ seeds. (out of the 12 f3 plants, I have 10 that the fruit are both long and wide. One that is long and thin, and one that is short and curled)

Yesterday's picking was smaller than the last, so I've passed maxime piperis for the year. The wife was like, "what do you mean there is only enough for one bottle of pepper sauce?"


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Speaking of eating hot peppers. I was dating a lady years ago and her son ate the Great Balls of Fire at a local restaurant called Salvador Molly's. It didn't take long for him to end up in the bathroom laying on the floor in the fetal position next to the toilet. His mom was really worried about him but I just laughed. She wasn't impressed with my laughter. I caught hell for it. We parted ways shortly after. I laughed then as well.


Interesting timing on the video. Wife's going to her Mom's today to make Pitticelle Cucuzza (Zucchini flower fritters). She's using some of my Thai Chili's in the mix.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I saved seeds from two Mammoth Jalapeno peppers yesterday. The plant is next to my hab'ish so I'm hoping for a little more heat. The last round of poppers I saved lots of f4 MJ seeds. (out of the 12 f3 plants, I have 10 that the fruit are both long and wide. One that is long and thin, and one that is short and curled)
> 
> Yesterday's picking was smaller than the last, so I've passed maxime piperis for the year. The wife was like, "what do you mean there is only enough for one bottle of pepper sauce?"


Pulled the mammoth in 3 days ago. Hit 39F 2 nights ago. I over winter inside. Be 3rd time now. LOL. And the peppers seem to get hotter with age of stalk. A thought. 

Peppers to pick galore here. Cold sent em all on ripening fast.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 14, 2022)

Almost there! I picked the rest of the Habanero's about a week ago. lol.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Dec 14, 2022)

rowit red x black bullet


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

We went to Jackson Farms before Thanksgiving. I always eat as many Cubanelle in the field as possible, saving the seeds.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

Dec 23rd, 24th, 27th and 28th are good above ground days. I will be planting pepper seeds one of those days. (I still haven't dug my next underground greenhouse, so I need to get started on that soon)


----------



## wascaptain (Jan 1, 2023)

made my selection for this seasson pepper grow.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

wascaptain said:


> made my selection for this seasson pepper grow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243870


I really like that you make me look almost normal. lol

I planted on the two good above ground days last week. This is from memory, which is a chancy preposition, but. . . . I planted cayenne, habs, hatch, Mammoth Jalapeno f2, f3 and f4, mini sweets and cali wonder bell. Wrong tread, but also 4 or 5 kinds of tomato seeds.

Today is a good above ground day too. I need to look and see if there is any stragglers that I want to add.


----------

